# Nachtelfen Magier?



## :Blutkind: (26. August 2009)

Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?


----------



## Turismo (26. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?


nein


----------



## Rudi TD (26. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?



Wie heißt es so schön:

In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. August 2009)

nein....sie können es nur dürfen nicht... jetzt dürfen sie es halt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuZZy// Kazîl (26. August 2009)

vielleicht zerstören sie nochmal halb kalimdor, da könnte blizzard ja nochn addon drauß machen ^^


----------



## Acerilia (26. August 2009)

SuFu..mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## Mo3 (26. August 2009)

Oh man sinnloser Thread, tut mir leid...

Tauren Palas sind noch unlogischer.

Schreib so was in einen der vielen Cataclysmthreads.


----------



## Apuh (26. August 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Nee nur Schwul.


Du meinst wohl Blutelfen...


----------



## Syntex1 (26. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?


Komisch, das ich da zuerst die Nachtelfen Magier lese xD
ich hätt damit gerechnet das zuerst Tauren Paladine oder Tauren Priester kommen xD


----------



## Ardir (26. August 2009)

ich glaub das sich die nachtelfen irgendwann mal von der "normalen" magie abgewandt haben und ab den zeitpunkt benutzen sie nur noch die magie der natur.

Also könnte man rp technisch sagen das sein cara noch aus der alten zeit kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem sind n11 hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (26. August 2009)

find ich net die nachtelfen haben ja früher viel mit arkaner magier rumgespielt  bis nach der spaltung der welthaben sie sich von der arkanen magie abgewandt und sich dem druidentum verpflichtet


----------



## Mandalore (26. August 2009)

Nö, völlig Korrekt. Vor 10000 Jahren waren die Nachtelfen Hochgeborenen die besten (und kurzsichtigesten) Magier. Das Ene von Lied war, das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit expodierte und die Hochgeborenen entweder verbannt wurden (Hochelfen, später Blutelfen) oder zu Nagas wurden (Azsharas Anhänger). Scheibar sind einfach ein paar alte Hochgeborenen aus ihrer Isolation (wo auch immer) zurückgekommen und schon haben die Nachtelfen ihre Arkane Magie wieder


----------



## Enyalios (26. August 2009)

Hmm, Kampfjets und Panzer in WoW, ist das nicht unlogisch wo es doch ein Fantasygame ist ?

Aber Nein, wieso ? Die Gnome sind doch Ingenieure und WoW entwickelt sich halt weiter. gab doch früher auch schon Belagerungsfahrzeuge. Willst du das WoW stehenbleibt in der entwicklung ? Und dann wieder jammern alles langweilig blablabla

Wie man sieht - Man kann alles "irgendwie" erklären, kein Problem.


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. August 2009)

geht mal nach düsterbruch


----------



## Rudall (26. August 2009)

mit der rückkehrung von hyjal ist auch eine rückkehr der nachtelfenmagier besiegelt. die hochgeborenen existieren schließlich noch, welche sich damals zu dem heer der nachtelfen gegen die legion durchgeschlagen haben.


----------



## Lorinan (26. August 2009)

Erstellt mal alle nen Tauren und lest euch die anfangsquest genau durch, da wird sehr viel über das Licht erzählt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (26. August 2009)

Die Nachtelfen haben schon mal mit Magie gespielt und dadurch die erste(?) Invasion der Brennenden Legion ausgelöst, welche durch die Magie angezogen wurden.

Dann wurde unter den Nachtelfen ein Magieverbot durchgeboxt. Die wo sich nicht dran gehalten haben wurden verstoßen und entweder zu den Hoch- oder Blutelfen (hab den Part nicht mehr genau im Kopf).

Da Malfurion aber im nächsten Addon wieder mitmischen soll und Tyrandee auch noch anwesend ist (zumindest bisher nichts wiedersprüchliches gehört) wird das Verbot wohl auch nicht gelockert. Zumindest mal LORE-technisch. Und die beiden waren ja bei den Initiatoren des Magieverbots dabei (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich etwas falsch im Kopf habe).

Von daher müssten die zaubernden Nachtelfen eigentlich zu den Blutelfen überlaufen, was zu einem Zuwuchs der Horde führen würde ... Das wär doch mal was xD


----------



## EisblockError (26. August 2009)

omg -.-

Die Leute die hier schreiben "Nachtelfen hatten früher mal was mit Arcan zu tun" sollten nicht alles nachschwafeln was sie mal gehört haben.

Nachtelfen heissen nicht umsonst Nachtelfen.

Mir kommt jetzt nichtmehr die ganze Geschichte in den Kopf aber ich meine nach der Zerstörung der Welt sind die Nachtelfen nach Kalimdor gesegelt, und die Hochgeborenen die Überlebt haben nach Norden der östl.


Sie haben nix mit einander zu tun, fast genauso wenig wie Untote und Licht aber da es bekanntlich Untote Heiligpriester gibt ist mir inziwschen total egal wie sehr Blizzard die Geschichte verkrüppelt, die machen halt ihr Ding mit den Gleichen begriffen aus den Warfcraft spielen, allerdings werden WC 1-3 und WoW immer 2 grundlegend verschiedene Sachen sein.


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. August 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Oh man sinnloser Thread, tut mir leid...
> 
> Tauren Palas sind noch unlogischer.
> 
> Schreib so was in einen der vielen Cataclysmthreads.



die sind net unglogisch ^^

alle neuen klassen+rassen kombos haben nen story hintergrund -> sind begründet


also hört auf 10 threads am tag dazu zu erstellen


----------



## boonfish (26. August 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass es die kritschste Klassen-RassenKombination ist. Denn was unterscheidet denn die Nachtelfen von den Blutelfen oder Hochelfen? 
- Richtig, sie haben der Magie abgeschworen.
Früher wurden die Hochelfen verbannt, weil sie nicht von der Magie ablassen konnten. 
Ein Nachtelf der Magie ausübt ist also eigentlich ein Verräter seines Volkes, und wurde früher verbannt. Ein Nachtelf der Magie ausübt ist eigentlich kein Nachtelf mehr, sondern das was früher bekämpft, verbannt und gehasst wurde. Inwiefern das der Cataclysmus ändern sollte ist fraglich. 
Auf jeden Fall müsst das eine drastische Veränderung der "nachtelfischen Rasse" und Kultur mit sich bringen. 
Denn es ist einfach eine 180° Wendung, und die Prinzipien mit denen sich die Nachtelfen identifizierten werden umgeworfen.


----------



## Kremlin (26. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?



Du meinst genauso unlogisch Wie Tauren Paladin, Zwerg Schamane und Ork Magier? Ja.


----------



## Traklar (26. August 2009)

Kurz: Nein, es ist logisch.

Lang: 

Gehen wir erst einmal zurück in die Vergangenheit, genauer zum Krieg der Ahnen vor 10.000 Jahren. Damals lebten Nachtelfen und deren Hochgeborene noch im alten Kalimdor vor der Zerstörung. Damals gab es sehr Viele (Auch Illidan war glaub ich einer), die mit als Magier mit den Magien des Brunnen der Ewigkeit gezaubert haben. 

Es kam zum Krieg zwischen den Nachtelfen und den Hochgeborenen, die die brennende Legion nach Azeroth brachten. In deren Folge wurde ja bekanntlich der Brunnen vernichtet (ist implodiert = Maelstrom) und hat Kalimdor in dessen Bestandteile (Kalimdor, Kingdoms, Northend etc.).

Die damaligen Überlebenden haben sich nach der Vernichtung geschworen nie wieder die Magie so zu nützen wie in der Vergangenheit, sprich es soll keine direkten Magier mehr geben. Statt dessen wurden viele zu Druiden und Malfurion. 

Lange Zeit verging friedlich, bis die brennende Legion erneut nach Azeroth kam und mithilfe der Geißel den Weltenbaum Nordrassil auf den Berg Hyjal angriff. Dieser wurde ja (in WC3) durch Malfurion, der mithilfe der Irrlichter den Anführer der Legionen Archimonde vernichtete, verbrannt. 

Seit jeher wird daher der Berg Hyjal von den Druiden und Malfurion Stormrage, der im Moment noch im Smaragtgrünen Traum gegen den Wahnsinn von Ysera kämpft, beschützt. Der Baum trägt wieder Triebe und verwurzelt sich neu im Boden um den von Illidan erschaffenen zweiten Brunnen der Ewigkeit.

Doch jetzt kommt Catalysm ins Spiel, während Deathwing sich wieder erhoben und die Elemente sich erneut bereit macht Azeroth anzugreifen, ist Malfurion mit seinen Anhängern aus dem Schlaf erwacht um nun erneut den Weltenbaum vor dem Feuer zu beschützen. 


Soweit die Geschichte bis jetzt. Alles jetzt ist eher ein Gedanke, als eine Tatsache.

Nachdem nun Malfurion aufgewacht ist und Ragnaros den Berg Hyjal  belagert um dessen Macht zu bekommen, sehen die Nachtelfen ein, dass es ohne die alte Magie der Ahnen nichts als Tod und Vernichtung zu ernten gibt. Also machen sie sich daran ihren Anhängern auf der ganzen Welt den Weg der Magier, den bis jeher viele andere Völker beschreiten, zu erlernen und diesen gegen die Legion zu richten. 

Zwar gehen die Nachtelfen damit ein großes Risiko ein, den es könnte jederzeit erneut zur Ausnützung der Macht des Brunnens der Ewigkeit kommen, nur ist dieses Risiko um weiten geringer, als den Brunnen Ragnaros und Deathwing zu überlassen.


----------



## rape (26. August 2009)

ich empfehle hierzu die 3 "Krieg der Ahnen" Bücher.

Da wird die ganze Story und das drumherum über Nachtelfen Magie, Illidan, Malfurion etc. fein säuberlich und genau beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab alle 3 förmlich verschlungen... sind echt super geschrieben.

MfG r4pe


----------



## Massìv (26. August 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> Die wo sich nicht dran gehalten haben


cO Mein Chinesicher Freund der seit 4 Monaten in Österreich lebt kann besser Deutsch.
Und ja Ich heiße HANS


----------



## Haszor (26. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass es die kritschste Klassen-RassenKombination ist.



Also ich find Kuh-Palas kritischer.


----------



## redsnapper (26. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Sie haben nix mit einander zu tun, fast genauso wenig wie Untote und Licht aber da es bekanntlich Untote Heiligpriester gibt ist mir inziwschen total egal wie sehr Blizzard die Geschichte verkrüppelt, die machen halt ihr Ding mit den Gleichen begriffen aus den Warfcraft spielen, allerdings werden WC 1-3 und WoW immer 2 grundlegend verschiedene Sachen sein.



Eigentlich gibt es gar keine Heiligpriester-Untote, offiziell zumindest. Untote fühlen sich bloß von der Schattenmagie der Priester angezogen.
Das diese dann auch Heilig speccen können wird einfach übersehen (der wahre Grund ist natürlich das sie mehr Heiler für die Horde brauchten um ein gewissen Fraktions-Gleichgewicht zu wahren...ein Fall von Spielmechanik/Gameplay > Lore).


----------



## Xelenor (26. August 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt, kann man sich auch über die anderen Klassenkombinationen fragen^^
Bin jetzt da leider nicht so guet informiert
Aber wurde ja schon in ein paar Cmnts gesagt => Nachtelfen Mage's sind "OK"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird ja teilweise auch begründet


----------



## The Future (26. August 2009)

Orc Magier ergeben sinn denn Hexenmeister sind ja magier blos mit Dämonen Magie.

Troll Druide finde ich nicht so toll da hätte mir Hexenmeister besser gefallen.

Zwerg Schamane naja hatt warscheinlich ihnen der Wind geflüstert wie bei den Draenei.

Nachtelf Magier klar wieso nicht die 20% bekommen die auch noch weg und rp teschnisch müssten die fasst jeden boss besiegen.


----------



## Galvaras (26. August 2009)

am besten find ich hierbei die begründung von blizz. "because its cool" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (26. August 2009)

Zwerg Schamanen?Zornhämmerklan aka. Dunkeleisenklan( ob der zweite Name richtig ist weiss ich ned zu 100% )? Es gibt jetzt schon Zwerge,die sich den Elementaren bedienen, also Shamis...

Hört verdammt noch mal auf mit eurem Halbwissen rumzuwerfn und bei jeder Begründung wegzusehen!Aber nein die meisten haben wenig Grips und sagen nur: Tauren Pala ololol... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (26. August 2009)

Nachtelf- mage past zwar vlt ein wenig vom Arkanen her..aber son Baum wär glaub ich nich so froh, wenn son kleiner Nachtelf neben ihm seinen Feuerball neben ihm ausprobiert...passt auch irgendwie nicht, genau wie Ork Mages, oder Taure Priester/Pala...oder Zwerg Mage...oder BLutelf Warri.. Troll Druide und Gnom Priester sowie Zwerg Schamenen sind noch verständlich..aber der Rest is total dumm^^


----------



## Dabow (26. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?


nein, erkunde dich nochmal ein wenig genauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Massìv schrieb:


> Mein Chinesicher Freund der seit 4 Monaten in Österreich lebt kann besser Deutsch.



made my day


----------



## Cybereule (26. August 2009)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Nachtelf- mage past zwar vlt ein wenig vom Arkanen her..aber son Baum wär glaub ich nich so froh, wenn son kleiner Nachtelf neben ihm seinen Feuerball neben ihm ausprobiert...passt auch irgendwie nicht, genau wie Ork Mages, oder Taure Priester/Pala...oder Zwerg Mage...oder BLutelf Warri.. Troll Druide und Gnom Priester sowie Zwerg Schamenen sind noch verständlich..aber der Rest is total dumm^^



Trägst du Lern-Resi-Eq?


----------



## phamo (26. August 2009)

Erklär mir doch mal, wieso es unlogisch sein soll ? Ich find da nix dran unlogisch :O


MfG


----------



## Merlinia (26. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Trägst du Lern-Resi-Eq?





Ja!


----------



## Annovella (26. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?



Nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (26. August 2009)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Ja!



Merkt man sogar, setz dich mit der Materie besser aus, bevor du etwas kritisierst...


----------



## Gothmorg (26. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich denken sich die Nachtelfen so "Och, die Welt ist durch Deathwing jetzt so zerstört, das bisschen Apokalypse durch unser Rumgepfusche macht da auch keinen Unterschied mehr" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (26. August 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> nein, erkunde dich nochmal ein wenig genauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Die Elfen werfen ihr Magierbrüder raus, und werden zu den Nachtelfen. 
Nachtelf benutzt Magie -> Hochverrat 
Und jetzt werden sie selbst Magier? oO 
Damit verraten die Nachtelfen ihre Prinzipien!

Also "Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?" 
- Oh, ja!

Das ist wie wenn Israel nationalsozialistisch wird. oO


----------



## Autumm (26. August 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Nachdem nun Malfurion aufgewacht ist und Ragnaros den Berg Hyjal  belagert um dessen Macht zu bekommen, sehen die Nachtelfen ein, dass es ohne die alte Magie der Ahnen nichts als Tod und Vernichtung zu ernten gibt.
> Also machen sie sich daran ihren Anhängern auf der ganzen Welt den Weg der Magier, den bis jeher viele andere Völker beschreiten, zu erlernen und diesen gegen die Legion zu richten.
> ...



Im Grunde hast du Recht und es is echt gut erklärt aber ich glaube nicht das die Nachtelfen den Umgang mit dem Arkanen so schnell erlernen können. Ich glaub ehr das die Nachtelfen den Ausgestossenen ( Hochgeborenen ) verziehen haben und die wieder aufnehmen. Was auch erklärt wieso die Nachtelfenmagier gleich so gut mit der Magie auskommen


----------



## Gothmorg (26. August 2009)

Autumm schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du Recht und es is echt gut erklärt aber ich glaube nicht das die Nachtelfen den Umgang mit dem Arkanen so schnell erlernen können. Ich glaub ehr das die Nachtelfen den Ausgestossenen ( Hochgeborenen ) verziehen haben und die wieder aufnehmen. Was auch erklärt wieso die Nachtelfenmagier gleich so gut mit der Magie auskommen



Sie müssen es ja auch nicht erlernen. Es gibt sicher noch viele Aufzeichnungen zur arkanen Magie, es gibt noch genug Hochelfen, die nicht zu Blutelfen wurden und weiterhin der Allianz dienen und den Nachtelfen so dabei helfen können, ihr Wissen zurückzuerlangen und es wird sicher auch einige Menschen geben, die da hilfsbereit sind, sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## The-Dragon (26. August 2009)

Wenn man sich die ganzen Geschichten dahinter mal genau anschaut und sich überlegt, was Neltharions Rückkehr und eine derartige Verwüstung der Welt für alle Rassen bedeutet, ist  es durchaus logisch und wäre eigentlich sogar dumm, wenn sowas nicht passieren würde.

Mal ganz kurz: Die Priester bei den Untoten bedienen sich der heilenden Magie des Mondes, genau wie die Nachtelfen. Das heilige Licht, das Paladine verwenden, stammt allerdings von der Sonne. 

Jüngere Taurendruidenlehrlinge fangen an, ihre Lehren in Frage zu stellen, da die ja von den Nachtelfen stammen, die der Mondgöttin Elune folgen, wohingegen die Tauren der Erdenmutter folgen. Und sie somit zu dem Schluss kommen, eher der Sonnengöttin zu folgen und somit auch das heilige Licht zu nutzen und ihr neuerlangtes Wissen und ihr Glaube es ihnen ermöglicht, Paladine zu werden.

Zwergenschamanen: Die Zwerge waren schon immer sehr erdverbunden. Und da sich der Wildhammerclan , der seit jeher den Schaminismus praktiziert, sichd en Zwergen von Eisenschmiede anschließt, lernen schließlich auch diese die Wege des Schamanismus.

Ähnlich sieht es bei den Nachtelfen aus. Die Elfen entstanden überhaupt erst durch die Magien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit. Und das gesamte Volk nutze die Magien des Brunnens mehr oder weniger intensiv. Allen voran der Hofstaat um Königin Aszhara, den wir als Hochgeborene kennen. Nach der Katastrophe wandten sich die Elfen von der Magie ab, aus Angst, es könnten weitere, ähnliche Konsequenzen haben. Allerdings gab es auch Einige unter ihnen, die geradezu süchtig nach Magie waren, insbesondere die Hochgeborenen bzw.Dies teilweise freiwillig, teilweise gezwungenermaßen die Reihen der Elfengesellschaft verließen und ihr eigenes Reich gründeten, Quel'Thalas und sich nunmehr Hochelfen nannten. Die anderen Elfen folgten fortan den Lehren der Mondgöttin Elune und des Halbgottes Cenarius und nannten sich fortan Nachtelfen. Nachdem Quel'Thalas erst von den Trollen und dann von der Geißel fast zerstört worden ist, sammelten sich die verbliebenen Hochelfen unter Kael'Thas Sonnenwanderer und nannten sich in Blutelfen um, zu Ehren ihrer gefallenen Brüder und Schwestern.

Das ist aber alles schon viele hundert Jahre her. Bei der Allianz gibt es einige Questtexte wie dieser, der von einem Gnom stammt: "...und es ist mein Ziel... nein, meine PFLICHT!, den Nachtelfen zu zeigen, dass eine Mischung aus Magie, Mixturen und Mechanismen dazu beitragen kann, ihren Wald zu retten." Und angesichts der Katastrophe wird den Nachtelfen klar, das Waffen alleine Todesschwinge nicht aufhalten und die Welt heilen kann. Widerwillig müssen sie sich also eingstehen, das eine Rückbesinnung auf ihre Wurzeln der einzige Weg ist, die Welt vor dieser akkuten Bedrohung zu schützen. Außerdem wurden sie auch von ihren Verbündeten letzendlich dazu überzeugt und mussten erkennen, das deren arglose Anwendung der Magie eher Positives in der Welt bewirkt. Nicht zuletzt sind es die verstreuten Überlebenden des hochelfischen Reiches, wie etwa die Shandra'lar in Düsterbruch, die sich nun wieder den Nachtelfen anschließen.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (26. August 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> nein



/close


----------



## Syrras (26. August 2009)

Denke die Elfen brauchen viel AoE gegen Ragnaros´Diener am Berg Hyjal...

Also: Frost wird ieder Raidspec!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunator (26. August 2009)

so ich hab nochmal nachgelesen und keiner der die geschichte wiedergegeben hat hatte in allen punkten recht (wie schwer muss es sein ein text abzuschreiben?)

vor 10k jahren:
nachtelfen haben magier, die mächtigesten magier wohnen im schloss der königin und heißen hochgeborene (auch die anderen n811 nutzten magie).
hochgeborene öffnen ausversehen ein portal an einem ort, den sie lieber nie hätten sehen sollen.
aus diesem portal verzaubern die dämonen die hochgeborenen im schloss (naja sie locken sie mit unendlicher macht und blenden sie vor der realität).
aus dem portal kommen dämonen und beginnen mit der "säuberung" der welt.
die nachelfen die noch leben vereinigen sich (krieger, magier und priester + ein einziger druide) und kämpfen gegen die dämonen.
einige der hochgeborenen fliegen mit der hilfe von malfurion.
show down: dämonen werden besiegt und legion zurück geschlagen.
nun entscheidet man sich die magie zu verbieten weil gefährlich (lockt dämonen an) (ps: man ist in kalimdor und die kontinente sind jetzt getrennt).
die druiden werden ausgebildet.
einige wollen nicht auf magie verzichten und es kommt zum bürgerkrieg.
die verliere segeln übers meer, werden krank und schwach und sind am ende die elfen aus wc3 und in wc3 tft werden sie zu den blutelfen.

nun passen die nachtelfen druiden sehr gut ist bild: jahre lang war magie verboten, weil es dämonen anlocken kann und die hochelfen, im osten haben gewusst sich dagegen zu schützen (mit einer bariere, die magie "tarnt" vor den dämonen)
doch nun nutzt die halbe welt magie und wo ist jetzt der sinn, den mächtigen magiern, die noch in den reihen der nachtelfen stecken weiter zu verbieten, was sie doch gut können?
das verbot ist also überflüssig und da kommt blizz auf ne gute idee.


so und zu dem thema druiden magie der natur nutzen..... priester des lichts.....
in den büchern steht (üprigens genau) beschrieben was die einzelnen klassen eigendlich machen.
so nutzt der druide keine magie, er kommuniziert mit der natur und bittet diese um beistand ala "hey baum ich brauch lebensenergie, damit ich die gebündelt als zorn werfen kann", das mana an sich ist keine angabe der magieschen kraft, sondern mehr der konzentration, die ich noch hab um das aufwändige gespräch zu führen.
bei priestern ist das mana in dem sinne auch nur konzentration, den sie beten immer und immer wieder die götter um hilfe (bis diese eingreifen).
der jäger fällt raus (wird eh umgestellt^^).
pala ist wie beim priester.
der schamane (steht im buch lord der clans oder wie es nochmal hies) sprich (mit konzentration) zu den elementen, die in den verschiedenen ebenen hausen und bittet diese um beistand.
magier und hexer (stehen auf der selben stufe, da hexer nur magier mit anderer ausrichtung sind!) nutzen auch diese konzentration und sie gehen über die selben mächte wie die schamanen, nur zwingen sie die elemente dazu (steht auch in den buch mit thrall).

so ich hoffe, dass jetzt der raum für die falschen spekulationen wenigstens etwas eingegrenzt ist


----------



## Shizo. (26. August 2009)

Sie hatte ja mal die arkane Magie etc...
haben sich dann aber abgewandt !
Nun in den Zeiten der Not , haben sie sich entschieden diese wieder zu nutzen.
Ausserdem da Malygos ja tot ist können die Völker Azeroth eh soviel Magie verschwenden
wie sie wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja auf dem PTR zu 3.2.2 is das glaub ich , laufen ja schon Hochgeborene rum


----------



## HappyChaos (26. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> Die Leute die hier schreiben "Nachtelfen hatten früher mal was mit Arcan zu tun" sollten nicht alles nachschwafeln was sie mal gehört haben.
> 
> ...


Bevor du hier rumflamst,ließ dir die Bücher Krieg der Ahnen mal genau durch...Dort wird nämlich erzählt,dass dort die Hochgeborenen,Diener Azsharas,viel mit arkaner Magie zu tun hatten...das ist nicht nachgeplappert,sondern Fakt.


----------



## Audi_The_Best (26. August 2009)

Blizzard schreibt die Geschichte also dürfen sie auch entscheiden!

Das Thema hatten wir aber schon bei den Kommentaren ca. 1000x!


----------



## Dunator (27. August 2009)

ich hab nen vergleich der zwar etwas krass ist aber naja:

nach dem erste weltkrieg durften die deutschen keine flugzeuge und panzer haben.
was hatten sie im zweiten?

verbote werden immer wieder umgangen oder aufgehoben  so what? wenn blizz meint die kommen wieder rein dann kommen sie wieder rein und ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass sie eine gute geschichte darum bauen werden.


----------



## C0deX (27. August 2009)

Malfurion kommt zurück und die Lore wird schon dazu passen also alles absolut logisch in WoW!


----------



## Dunator (27. August 2009)

wo war er eigendlich die ganze zeit?


----------



## Traklar (27. August 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> wo war er eigendlich die ganze zeit?



Er hat zusammen mit seinen Druidenanhänger im Smaragtgrünen Traum gegen den Wahnsinn von Ysera gekämpft bzw. im Moment macht er es noch.


----------



## Dunator (27. August 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Er hat zusammen mit seinen Druidenanhänger im Smaragtgrünen Traum gegen den Wahnsinn von Ysera gekämpft bzw. im Moment macht er es noch.



also hat blizzard nicht geplant, dass wir ihn im ein addon zur unterstützung eilen und den wahnsinn bekämpfen.. schade^^


----------



## The-Dragon (27. August 2009)

Nein, Malfurions Seele war lange Zeit im smaragdgrünen Traum verschollen. Nun hat sie den Weg zurückgefunden und Malfurion ist wieder da. Nun bekämpft er Ragnaros und seine Feuerelementare auf dem Berg Hyjal um den Weltenbaum zu retten.

Was Nachtelfen-Magier angeht, ich habs weiter oben schon geschrieben. Die anderen Völker der Allianz versuchen ihnen auch klar zu machen, wie nützlich und hilfreich die Magie ist und sie damit ihre Welt viel besser beschützen können (so die Kurzfassung).

Und ja, auf dem PTR steht ein Vertreter der Hochelfen von Shen'dralar (die aus Düsterbruch) und wartet auf seine Audienz bei Tyrande.
Also werden sich die Shen'dralar wohl wieder den Nachtelfen anschließen, unter der Bedingung, weiterhin ihre Magie zu praktizieren. Und viele Nachtelfen fangen ebenfalls wieder damit an, unter Anleitung der Hochelfen. In Düsterbruch ist ja alles erledigt ist und die Ruinen werden wohl dem Cataclysm zum Opfer fallen, wo hätten sie sonst auch hinsollen.


----------



## NoFlame (27. August 2009)

Syntex1 schrieb:


> Komisch, das ich da zuerst die Nachtelfen Magier lese xD
> ich hätt damit gerechnet das zuerst Tauren Paladine oder Tauren Priester kommen xD



tauren rogues rofl^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (27. August 2009)

Naja da tauren bei der argentumdämmerung und beim argentumkreuzzug vertreten sind haben sich vieleicht einige von den dortigen papaldinen was abgeschaut und haben diese lehrern verinnerlicht.

nachtelfen magier.. naja grsse dicke fette eulen nutzen auch arkan magie 

mir würden untote paladine fehlen.. gefallene der silbernen hand und dergleichen nutzen dann schattenmagie als macht quelle für ihre dunkle sache... 



kann man etliches noch vertiefen und weiterdenken...


----------



## Dunator (27. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> nachtelfen magier.. naja grsse dicke fette eulen nutzen auch arkan magie



man lese die warcraft bücher zu krieg der ahnen (genauer) durch und man weiß danach, dass druiden in diesem sinne KEINE magie wirken


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

*hust* ---> Shen'dralar <--- *hust*


----------



## Raxon22 (27. August 2009)

nein eigendlich ja nicht


----------



## EisblockError (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Orc Magier ergeben sinn denn Hexenmeister sind ja magier blos mit Dämonen Magie.




FAIL



ihr schreibt hier alle andauernd nen mist vonwegen "macht rptechnisch, loretechnisch Sinn" dabei habt ihr keine Ahnung.


Wie ich bereits gesagt habe haben sie die Warcraft Story total kaputt gemacht und e wäre unnötig sich weiter daran u halten, wenn ich Story will zogg ich WC3.

Also an alle: Es ist nicht schlimm wenn es N11 Magier und sowas gibt aber RP Technisch machen sie keinen Sinn.

Edit um mich klarer auszudrücken: Es macht nach der bisherigen Story zu urteilen keinen Sinn aber Blizzard geht wenn es um Kohle geht ja bekanntlich eigene wege.

Allerdings kann ich mir N11 Mages besser vorstellen als Tauren Paladine, denn ich dachte mit Cataclysm soll der Alli/Horde Krieg Verstärkt werden und Palas sind ja eig eher Allianz.


----------



## Fox82 (27. August 2009)

Ahhh...Kopfschmerzen, Augen tränen und Zehennägel haben sich aufgerollt...Unglaublich, dass es Menschen gibt, die das Talent besitzen die deutsche Sprache so sehr zu vergewaltigen, dass man einen Satz dreimal lesen muss bevor man versteht was der Verfasser eigentlich sagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Aber die allgemein gültige Ausrede ist ja hier "Ey, isch hab ADS!" oder "Ey, isch hab Legasthenie!"...

N811, vlt, eigendlich, seit/seid, die Wo da so...

*schüttel*


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also an alle: Es ist nicht schlimm wenn es N11 Magier und sowas gibt aber RP Technisch machen sie keinen Sinn.


Doch machen sie.





Davatar schrieb:


> *hust* ---> Shen'dralar <--- *hust*


----------



## xx-elf (27. August 2009)

Nachtelfen waren übrigens schon immer Nachtelfen, auch zur Zeit der ersten Invasion der Legion.
Wer die Bücher gelesen hat wird merken das sie auch damals meist nachts aktiv waren.

Außerdem gibt es zur Zeit 3 *Völker* von Elfen.

Nachtelfen = Allianzseite. Anführer Malfurion/Tyrande

Blutelfen = Hordeseite. Kenn den Anführer namen nicht (jedenfalls nicht Kaelthas)

Hochelfen = Gehöhren der Allianz an, haben aber keinen konkreten Status, keine Stadt und keinen Anführer.


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Die Elfen werfen ihr Magierbrüder raus, und werden zu den Nachtelfen.
> Nachtelf benutzt Magie -> Hochverrat
> Und jetzt werden sie selbst Magier? oO
> Damit verraten die Nachtelfen ihre Prinzipien!
> ...



Lassen wir die politsichen Vergleiche bitte.


----------



## EisblockError (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Doch machen sie.




Nein machen sie nicht!! 

Jedenfalss nicht wenn es um Story geht, dass Naachtelfen wieder Magie gebrauchen ist das gleiche als würden B11 wieder zur Allianz gehen, man kann es zwar Storytechnisch unterbringen und es macht schon ein bisschen Sinn, allerdings ist es Käse und eine Grundlegende Veränderung der Geschichte was ich ja bereits sagte.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Nein machen sie nicht!!
> 
> Jedenfalss nicht wenn es um Story geht, dass Naachtelfen wieder Magie gebrauchen ist das gleiche als würden B11 wieder zur Allianz gehen, man kann es zwar Storytechnisch unterbringen und es macht schon ein bisschen Sinn, allerdings ist es Käse und eine Grundlegende Veränderung der Geschichte was ich ja bereits sagte.


Jedoch bist nicht du der die Geschichte von Warcraft weiterschreibt sondern Blizzard.


----------



## EisblockError (27. August 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Jedoch bist nicht du der die Geschichte von Warcraft weiterschreibt sondern Blizzard.




????

Hab ich das behauptet??

Ich habe doch nur Bewiesen dass N811 Magier keinen Sinn machen wenn es nach der Geschichte geht??


o.O??

Da fühlt sich aber jemand gekränkt...


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> nein



/sign


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Nachtelfen waren übrigens schon immer Nachtelfen, auch zur Zeit der ersten Invasion der Legion.
> Wer die Bücher gelesen hat wird merken das sie auch damals meist nachts aktiv waren.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es zur Zeit 3 *Völker* von Elfen.
> ...



Vielleicht bekommen die Hochelfen ja jetzt durch Cataclysm mehr Bedeutung, abgesehn daovn bin ich mir irgendwie uneinig was den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und  Blutelfen ist, wenn ich mir das was auf der Seite so steht, bin ich irgendwie der Meinung, dass die Blutelfen Abkömmlinge der Hochelfen, welche sich durch die brennende Legion beeinflussen ließen, sind.
So lese ich das irgendwie aus den Zeilen.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ????
> 
> Hab ich das behauptet??
> 
> ...


Es macht eben doch Sinn.
Die Hochgeborenen schließen sich den Nachtelfen wieder an und da diese weiterhin die arkanen Magie nutzten sind Nachtelfenmagier logisch.


----------



## EisblockError (27. August 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen die Hochelfen ja jetzt durch Cataclysm mehr Bedeutung, abgesehn daovn bin ich mir irgendwie uneinig was den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und  Blutelfen ist, wenn ich mir das was auf der Seite so steht, bin ich irgendwie der Meinung, dass die Blutelfen Abkömmlinge der Hochelfen, welche sich durch die brennende Legion beeinflussen ließen, sind.
> So lese ich das irgendwie aus den Zeilen.





Die Blutelfen wren ja mal Hochgeborene, aber die waren sso Süchtig nach der Arkanen Magie die sie nciht ausüben durften und da der Brunnden erstört wurde haben sie sich der Horde angeschlossen in der Hoffnung sie können ihnen bei ihrem Durst nach Macht helfen.


----------



## EisblockError (27. August 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Es macht eben doch Sinn.
> Die Hochgeborenen schließen sich den Nachtelfen wieder an und da diese weiterhin die arkanen Magie nutzten sind Nachtelfenmagier logisch.




nice, schonwieder ein Fail, 

Wenn sich jemand den Nachelfen anschliesst dann die  Shen'dralar  denn Nachtelfe heissen bestimmt nicht Nachtelfen weil sie so Hellhäutig sind...


PS: Auf die Frage vom TE:  Klar könnte man die Nachtelfen Magier einbinden, man kann nämlich alles einbinden und es irgendwie Beweisen, daher ist die Frage sinnlos.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> nice, schonwieder ein Fail,
> 
> Wenn sich jemand den Nachelfen anschliesst dann die  Shen'dralar  denn Nachtelfe heissen bestimmt nicht Nachtelfen weil sie so Hellhäutig sind...
> 
> ...


Es ist doch egal ob es schlussendlich die Shen'dralar werden oder die Hochgeborenen.
Es ist nur wichtig,dass dadurch die Nachtelfenmagier logisch werden.


----------



## shadowbones (27. August 2009)

unlogisch ist es sich 3ma die woche 6-12 stunden in einem onlinespiel zu verrotten! und des kümmert auch keinen, also was solln irgentwelche beschwerden über änderungen an der fiktiven fantasy geschichte von blizzard! schön des die jungs frischen wind ins spiel bringen und neue möglichkeiten ins spiel integrieren! das ist der sinn des ganzen! und schön des die geschichte weitergestrickt wird wie auch immer, das ist auch sinn des ganzen! wenn menschen nicht, in den augen anderer menschen,  unlogische dinge tun würde, würden wir immer noch denken das die erde ne scheibe ist!  
also nachtelfenmages oda tauren palas warum zum teufel nicht!  trolldudus wie geil endlich ist man nicht mehr angewießen nen zotteltauren (nichts für ungut mag euch nur is halt nit meine rasse) zu spieln als hordler.
so ich genieß jetzt meinen feierabend 
mfg


----------



## spacekeks007 (27. August 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> man lese die warcraft bücher zu krieg der ahnen (genauer) durch und man weiß danach, dass druiden in diesem sinne KEINE magie wirken




dann mach ich mit meiner eule kein arkanschaden und arkanzauber nur luft und liebe und sie sterben dann an den folgen dieser luft und der liebe da muss ich keine ollen bücher lesen...

und elfen sind ja nicht immer die "stabilsten" siehe illidan oder naga oder satyren oder was auch immer da noch draus entstanden ist 

da sind wol einige wieder machtgeil oder was auch immer geworden und üben wieder arkane magie.


!


----------



## Towe (27. August 2009)

schonmal ne n8 11 lasereule gespielt? genau was benutzt die arkan/natur zauber!


----------



## Dunator (27. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> dann mach ich mit meiner eule kein arkanschaden und arkanzauber nur luft und liebe und sie sterben dann an den folgen dieser luft und der liebe da muss ich keine ollen bücher lesen...



das hab ich nicht gesagt^^ die eule macht zwar arkanschaden, aber den wirkt sie ja nicht selber, sondern sie bittet die umwelt den zu machen, so müsste ein druide auch auf untoten grund (zb in einskrone) geschwächt sein, da niemand mehr da ist, der ihr helfen kann.

als malfurion versucht hat jemanden zu heilen (einen drachen), hat er eine ganzes feld "zerstört" bzw die pflanzen in der umgebung um hilfe gebeten und diese haben ihre ganze lebenskraft gegeben und sind gestorben.

und bei eulen und mages/hexer muss man unterscheiden zwischen zauber und zauber.


----------



## Dunator (27. August 2009)

Towe schrieb:


> schonmal ne n8 11 lasereule gespielt? genau was benutzt die arkan/natur zauber! ich höffe damit hab ich euer schmalen horizont ein bisschen erweitert.



was heißt hier schmaler horizont? *kopfschüttel* ich spiele selber lasereule, aber weil ich LESEN kann weiß ich was dahinter steckt und muss nicht irgendwelche theorien aufstellen.

kinder ohne ahnung, die aber andere wegen annahmen beleidigen müssen sind irgendwie arm -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Towe schrieb:


> schonmal ne n8 11 lasereule gespielt? genau was benutzt die arkan/natur zauber! ich höffe damit hab ich euer schmalen horizont ein bisschen erweitert.



es ist spielmeschanik das mondfeuer oder sternenfeuer arkan zauber sind .... es sind eigentlich naturzauber sowas wie wucherwurzeln halt nur kommt die kraft des sternenfeuers nicht durch die natur wie bei wucherwurzeln sondern durch elune  aber k.a wieso blizzard es trotzdem arkan nennt...naja egal aber es sind keine arkan zauber die druiden nutzen von der geschichte her


----------



## ricci (27. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?




einer hier im Thread hat geschrieben.. sie dürfen es nicht.. nun ja schon.. 
Blizzard macht ja ab und zu eh die Story anders als sie eigentlich ist.. warscheinlich ist es ja wirklich so das die Nachtelfen extreme macht bekommen (vieleicht in irgent einem Gebiet) wo man sagen wird.. "Woho.. die Tauren Paladine greifen an, zerstört sie mit unserer Unsterblichen N811n Magie"


mfg.. der ditt


----------



## Zurrak (27. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Nachtelfen heissen nicht umsonst Nachtelfen.




Ja und warum sind sie dann auch tagsüber draussen?

Dann nochmal für die die es nicht wissen: Tauren Paladine, beten das andere Auge an und schwups sind sie mit Licht gesegnet. Ergo: logisch


----------



## Seydo (27. August 2009)

Wenn die welt zum teil schon zerstört wird und das Unheil so nah ist, glaubst du das nicht alle möglichkeiten gezogen werden um die welt zu retten? Also natürlich auch Magie.

Davon das wir mal absehen das es blizzards story ist, sie somit alles biegen können wie sie wollen, ist es ganz logisch das um so gefährlicher die Lage ist um so mehr gewohnheiten umgeworfen werden.

Und wenn Orgrimma zerstört, und das brachland durch eine macht zweigeteilt wird, dann glaub ich das es den nachtelfen auch egal ist wenn sie wieder der Magie Zusagen müssen um gegen Deathwing und anderer böse mächte bestehen zu können.

Ich glaub da ist die sache mit den Zwergen Scharmanen etwas schwerer zu erklären, ich wüsten icht das zwerge jemals mit irgendwelchen Spirituellen können gesegnet wurden^^


----------



## Priester4ever (27. August 2009)

wo wir schon beim them unlogisch sind:
ich raff euer problem nich mit Panzern un Flugzeugen un feuerstuhl usw...
ich mein 1. wozu gibts Goblins un Gnome? un 2. gabs die bei WC3 auch...


----------



## Seydo (27. August 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> wo wir schon beim them unlogisch sind:
> ich raff euer problem nich mit Panzern un Flugzeugen un feuerstuhl usw...
> ich mein 1. wozu gibts Goblins un Gnome? un 2. gabs die bei WC3 auch...



Das Problem ist das 90% in der meinung sind sich mit der Warcraft geschichte bzw sich mit der welt auszukennen aber im grunde davon mehr als sie in WoW mitgekriegt haben nicht wissen, das problem heißt also unwissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (27. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich glaub da ist die sache mit den Zwergen Scharmanen etwas schwerer zu erklären, ich wüsten icht das zwerge jemals mit irgendwelchen Spirituellen können gesegnet wurden^^


Der Wildhammerclan hatte Zwergenschamanen.


----------



## Semetor (27. August 2009)

FuZZy// schrieb:


> vielleicht zerstören sie nochmal halb kalimdor, da könnte blizzard ja nochn addon drauß machen ^^




Hmm aber Todesschwinge hat doch die hälft kaputt gemacht, d.h. mit den Elfen wäre dann Kalimdor komplett weg^^


----------



## Avenenera (27. August 2009)

@ Threadersteller

Wenn du die Geschichte anschaust sind Nachtelfenmagier recht logisch. Nachtelfen war die ersten richtigen Magier vor mehr als 10.000 Jahren. Weil sie aber für das erscheinen der Legion und nach der großen Teilung auch für weitere "kleinere" Katastrophen verantwortlich waren wurden sie verboten/verbannt. Die meisten sind nach Azeroth gekommen und wurden Hochelfen die wenigen gebliebenen haben sind in Düsterbruch von der Welt abgesondert. 

Nach ihrer Verbannung durch die anderen Nachtelfen wurde Arkane Magie verboten, weil sie fürchteten erneut die Legion anzulocken, und sie haben sich bis jetzt nicht geblickt. Nachdem Aszhara, die eine der größten Magierinnen überhaupt war, wohl wieder auftaucht, kommen auch ihre noch der arkanen Magier anhängigen Anhänger hervor.


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

Ein gute beispiel für magische, oder schamanistische Zauberkunst der Nachtelfen ist unter anderem HdW...
Ist euch da noch nie aufgefallen, dass die nicht Zorn oder so casten, sondern eindeutig so ne art Blitz?
Außerdem gibts noch irgendwo ein Gebiet oder eine Ini, wo man von offensichtlichen Nachtelfen mit diversen Feuerzaubern beharkt wird.
Ich glaube unter anderem in der sengenden Schlucht, ist nur eines vieler Beispiele.


----------



## nasezu (27. August 2009)

ich freue mich schon auf die 5on5 spiele mit meinen nachtelfen arkan mage 2 mal instant unsichtbar und für verwirrung sorgen und abstauben pew pew . ich liebe diese unterschiedlichen rassen vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Die Elfen werfen ihr Magierbrüder raus, und werden zu den Nachtelfen.



Nein!

Die Nachtelfen verboten den restlichen Hochgeborenen in ihren Reihen den Umgang mit Arkaner Magie.
Die Hochgeborenen gingen daraufhin freiwillig ins Exil und nannten sich Hochelfen.

Ganz normale Nachtelfen konnten schon immer mit arkaner Magie umgehen, es wurde jedoch nur den Hochgeborenen gestattet.


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Die Nachtelfen verboten den restlichen Hochgeborenen in ihren Reihen den Umgang mit Arkaner Magie.
> Die Hochgeborenen gingen daraufhin freiwillig ins Exil und nannten sich Hochelfen.
> ...



Was sich besagte Hochelfen aber selbst erlaubten. Später waren sie unter Anführerin Azshara ja unteranderem, an der Zerstörung des Brunnens beteiligt.
Bekannt ist lediglich dass sie durch die Verwendung der Magie vermutlichst Arkan, aus dem ewigen Brunnen süchtig wurden, und einen wesentlichen Beitrag daf+ür geleistet haben, dass diese zerstört, bzw die Legion herbei gerufen Wurde.


----------



## spacekeks007 (27. August 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> das hab ich nicht gesagt^^ die eule macht zwar arkanschaden, aber den wirkt sie ja nicht selber, sondern sie bittet die umwelt den zu machen, so müsste ein druide auch auf untoten grund (zb in einskrone) geschwächt sein, da niemand mehr da ist, der ihr helfen kann.
> 
> als malfurion versucht hat jemanden zu heilen (einen drachen), hat er eine ganzes feld "zerstört" bzw die pflanzen in der umgebung um hilfe gebeten und diese haben ihre ganze lebenskraft gegeben und sind gestorben.
> 
> und bei eulen und mages/hexer muss man unterscheiden zwischen zauber und zauber.




Die natur bitten....


"Eh Natur....mach da mal hinne und zauber den mal kaputt, ich hol mir derweil mal nen kaffee" 

naja ^^


----------



## H24Lucky (27. August 2009)

Am besten wäre Gnom - Druide 

Bär gleich nen kleiner gelber Pooh

Katze gleich ne kleine Hauskatze 

wär genial 

Aber Spass bei Seite !!

Unlogisch ist das nicht denn genau genommen kannte sich bisher jede Rasse (ausser Gnome) mit irgendeiner Art Magie aus also wieso seinen Horizont nicht erweitern ?!


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> Die natur bitten....
> 
> 
> "Eh Natur....mach da mal hinne und zauber den mal kaputt, ich hol mir derweil mal nen kaffee"
> ...



Das mit der Natur kommt nicht von ungefähr, zwar ist diene Interpretation durchaus witzig, aber Tatsache ist doch, das man das "Arkane" vom Druiden nicht unbedingt mit dem Arkanen von einem Magier vergleichen darf. Der Druide bedient sich alleine schon wenn man sich die Namen der Sprüche ansieht, eher den Natürlichen zaubern.
Lediglich das, nennen wir es Element, des Zaubers ist Arkan.


----------



## Cybereule (27. August 2009)

Zornhämmerklan hat auch Schamanen und bitte EisblockError:Lese, verstehe , antworte...

Blizz macht die Lore nicht kauputt, sie strickt sie weiter!Du umgehst jede Erklärung und kommst du mit deinen "Failsprüchen" die man besser an dich richten könnte.

Es gibt N811 Magier die bisher verbannt waren und im Düsterbruch verweilen, um jedoch den Untergang abzuwenden vergessen Tyrande's Nachtelfen ihre alten Vorsetze, auch wenn es ihnen schwer fällt, aber sie müssen es nunmal, auch wenn die Magie Azeroth schonmal zerstörte und die Brennende legion anlockte.Aber sie müssen nunmal die gegenwärtige Bedrohung abwenden und dann weiter denken!


----------



## McChrystal (27. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> Die natur bitten....
> 
> 
> "Eh Natur....mach da mal hinne und zauber den mal kaputt, ich hol mir derweil mal nen kaffee"
> ...


Natürlich bitten die N11 die Natur, ihnen zu helfen. Oder glaubst du im ernst, dass Malfurion seine Treants zwingen würde, um für ihn zu kämpfen? Gerade die Druiden versuchen eins mit der Natur zu sein und können mit ihr kommunizieren und würden nie der Natur schaden, wenn es nicht einem höheren Zweck diente.


----------



## Holyjudge (27. August 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Oh man sinnloser Thread, tut mir leid...
> 
> Tauren Palas sind noch unlogischer.
> 
> Schreib so was in einen der vielen Cataclysmthreads.



idiot !
es ist sogar sehr sinnig
weil magier bereits vor 10000 jahren magier waren!
also kommt nicht damit das es unlogisch ist!

tauren paladine machen auch sinn da sie einen neuen anführer kriegen warum sollten
sie dann nicht auch neue ausbildung kriegen ?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. August 2009)

Überleg mal, Tauren Palas, mehr sag ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (27. August 2009)

Und wie offiziell auf der WoW-Seite: Die jüngeren Druidenauszubildenden denken, dass sie eigentlich als Erdenmutter-Anhänger lieber die Sonne anbeten sollten,statt wie die Nachtelfen es tun.Die jüngeren Tauren bezweifeln also die druidischen Lehren ,wenden sich ab und werden zu Palas....


----------



## Arquilis (27. August 2009)

was ich unlogisch finde sind tauren paladine und vor allem untote priester. nachtelfen magier nicht.


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Überleg mal, Tauren Palas, mehr sag ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja... Und? Wurde schon hinreichend erklärt, und begründet, wie, warum und weshalb...

Man könnte alle neune Völker- Klassen Kombi auf die eine Oder andere Art Verurteilen oder irgendein Manko finden...


----------



## Pusillin (27. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon geposted wurde, aber hier ist der Link in den User-News dazu:
Link


----------



## McChrystal (27. August 2009)

Wenigstens gibts noch keine Untotenpalas. Die würden sich mit nem Exorzismus gleich selbst plätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich verstehe schon, dass man aus Balancegründen die Klassen/Rassenkombis erweitern möchte. Eine in meinen Augen elegantere Lösung wäre jedoch (um beim Beispiel untote Priester zu bleiben), dass diese Heilklasse nicht "Priester" heissen müssen, sondern etwas wie "Nekromant", "Schattenwirker" oder ähnliches. Die Fähigkeiten sollen denen der Priester entsprechen, jedoch keine heilige oder Lichtmagie sein, sondern ihre Quelle anderswo haben. Man müsste nur die Skills etwas umbenennen und hätte weniger Probleme, Balance mit Lore zu verbinden. Es gibt viele Spiele, die äquivalente Klassen mit unterschiedlicher Bezeichnung in den beiden Parteien haben.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. August 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Was sich besagte Hochelfen aber selbst erlaubten. Später waren sie unter Anführerin Azshara ja unteranderem, an der Zerstörung des Brunnens beteiligt.
> Bekannt ist lediglich dass sie durch die Verwendung der Magie vermutlichst Arkan, aus dem ewigen Brunnen süchtig wurden, und einen wesentlichen Beitrag daf+ür geleistet haben, dass diese zerstört, bzw die Legion herbei gerufen Wurde.



Meine ersten beiden Sätze bezogen sich auf die Zeit nach der Zerstörung.
Der dritte auf die Zeit davor.(ist mir da noch so eingefallen)

Sorry, war etwas verwirrend.


----------



## crusader23 (27. August 2009)

GNOM Priester endlich wuhu^^!


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. August 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibts noch keine Untotenpalas. Die würden sich mit nem Exorzismus gleich selbst plätten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nekromant beziehungsweise Nekromanie wäre auch für mich eine angenehme Abwächslung, aber in einem anderen bereits in Zusammenhang mit untoten Jägern erläuterten Thema / Thread

Nekromanten bedienen sich der kraft gefallener Helden, indem sie diese wieder erwecken. Gibt es in einem sehr kleinen Auismaß schon am Todesritter zu begutachten.
Was aber wenn man jetzt die Klasse Nekromant einführt, sich diese entweder Mana, oder wie beim DK Runen bedient. Es müssen ja nicht die gleichen sein. Allerdings wäre die spielerische Umsetzung etwas schwierig, da Nekromanten sich ausschließlich an bereit gestorbenen bedienen könnten, und sonst nicht wirklich viel umsetzen.
Bis jetzt wars so, dass jeder Gegner den ein Begleiter/ BEschützer getötet hat, ohne der hilfe des Jägers/ Hexenmeisters, zum einen nicht lootbar war, und zum anderen, in diesem Punkt bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher, keine Erfahrung gebracht hat.
Diese Spielweise müssten sie beim Nekromanten, komplett über den haufen werfen. 
Oder man gibt ihm diverse zusätzlich Schatten/Schwarzemagie, Krankheits oder Fluchzauber.
Das klingt jetzt weit hergeholt, aber ich habe mir über diese Klasse schon gedanken gemacht.
So könnte der Nekromant 2- 3 Verschiedene Untote beschwören, einen der einstecken kann, einen Caster, oder einen Heiler.
Als DoTAoE, könnte ich mir einen schwarzen Kreis vorstellen, so wie es ihn in HdS und in Kara gibt.
Oder wie schon erwähnt, er erweckt gefallene Humanoide und lässt diese für sich kämpfen.
Da dies aber nciht zum Thema gehört, höre ich an dieser Stelle auf weiterzu fantasieren.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. August 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?



Less dir die Geschischte der nachtelfen durch und frag dich das nochmal.

d[-.-]b


----------



## EisblockError (27. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das 90% in der meinung sind sich mit der Warcraft geschichte bzw sich mit der welt auszukennen aber im grunde davon mehr als sie in WoW mitgekriegt haben nicht wissen, das problem heißt also unwissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Es geht darum dass man sogar Tauren Schurken einführen könnte da es eine Geschichte ist die weitererzählt werden kann.


Daher ist der Thread total sinnlos und alle die sagen "es ist unlogisch" liegen falsch und alle die sagen "es ist logisch" auch.

Blizzard kann einfach machen was sie wollen und biegen danach den Rest so wie sie es wollen.


----------



## Dunator (28. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass man sogar Tauren Schurken einführen könnte da es eine Geschichte ist die weitererzählt werden kann.
> 
> 
> Daher ist der Thread total sinnlos und alle die sagen "es ist unlogisch" liegen falsch und alle die sagen "es ist logisch" auch.
> ...



tauren schurken werden sie warscheinlich nur nie einführen, weil ein schurke ja nicht in dem sinne unsichtbar ist (wie durch ein trank oder eine phasenverscgiebung), sondern sich nur passend und unauffällig bewegt (wie der schurke aus den heroes comics).
und jetzt stellt euch mal sonen 6 zentner koloss vor, der sich hinter einem baum oder busch versteckt XD


----------



## Jim.Ex (28. November 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass man sogar Tauren Schurken einführen könnte da es eine Geschichte ist die weitererzählt werden kann.
> 
> 
> Daher ist der Thread total sinnlos und alle die sagen "es ist unlogisch" liegen falsch und alle die sagen "es ist logisch" auch.
> ...



Wenn Tauren Schurken kommen will ich Nachtelf Paladine, sowie für Menschen, Druiden.


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?



Yep sind sie, genauso wie UD Hunter oder Taurenpalas+priester.


----------



## Scampie (28. November 2009)

Zu den Nachtelfenmagiern: Lest euch bitte die Geschichte der Nachtelfen, Hochelfen und Blutelfen durch. Was hier zum Teil geschrieben wurde ist einfach unsinnig.
Zu den Klassencombos: Das sich die Völker der einzelnen Fraktionen austauschen ist wohl keinen in den Sinn gekommen oder das sich einzelne für andere Wege entscheiden, welche nicht üblig sind in der Traditon. Hört sich hier an wie ein Treffen von Konservertieren an^^
Zu den Untoten: Warum dürfen Untote, die einen freien Willen haben, nicht ihre Fähigkeiten nutzen, die sie vor dem Tod schon beherrschten?


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Scampie schrieb:


> Zu den Nachtelfenmagiern: Lest euch bitte die Geschichte der Nachtelfen, Hochelfen und Blutelfen durch. Was hier zum Teil geschrieben wurde ist einfach unsinnig.
> Zu den Klassencombos: Das sich die Völker der einzelnen Fraktionen austauschen ist wohl keinen in den Sinn gekommen oder das sich einzelne für andere Wege entscheiden, welche nicht üblig sind in der Traditon. Hört sich hier an wie ein Treffen von Konservertieren an^^
> Zu den Untoten: Warum dürfen Untote, die einen freien Willen haben, nicht ihre Fähigkeiten nutzen, die sie vor dem Tod schon beherrschten?



Völkeraustausch schön und gut, aber Untote hassen alles Leben und Jäger lieben das Leben, die Natur und Tiere.

Siehst du den Gegensatz?



> Die unheilsverkündenden Ruinen von Lordaeron sind die geheime Zuflucht der dunklen Krieger, wo die schwarze Brut nun einen teuflischen Racheplan ausheckt.



Zitat aus der Rassenbeschreibung der Untoten



> Ihre natürliche Bindung zu allen lebenden Kreaturen erlaubt es ihnen, Wildtiere für ihren persönlichen Gebrauch als Begleiter und Helfer in allen Kämpfen auszubilden.



Zitat aus der Klassenbeschreibung der Jäger

Haben Untote eine natürliche Bindung zur Natur? Wohl eher nicht.

Wenn es also nicht einen besonderen Zähmmechanismus haben wie, dass sie das Tier erst töten, dann per Nekromantie wiederbeleben und dann zähmen und sie so ein untotes Tier erhalten, machen Untote Jäger keinen Sinn.


----------



## Dropz (28. November 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?


Ich finde es passt nicht vom aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (28. November 2009)

Tauren Palas sind zumindest Lore-technisch nicht total und 100% unlogisch.
Nachtelf Mage geht eig gar nicht, weil die Nachtelfen doch den arkanen Magien abgeschworen haben? Vllt haben Nachtelfen Mage nur den Fire- und Frost-Baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. November 2009)

tauren palas ?oO


----------



## VILOGITY (28. November 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Oh man sinnloser Thread, tut mir leid...
> *
> Tauren Palas sind noch unlogischer.*
> 
> Schreib so was in einen der vielen Cataclysmthreads.



Das stimmt, spiele selber einen Tauren und als Pala will ich die net sehen.

@TE
Nachtelfen Magiere Würg, die Male sehen eh extrem dumm aus und dann noch im Kleid OMG.
Naja, vl. fällt ihnen ja beim Salto schlagen der Rock über den Kopf sieht bestimmt lustig aus.


----------



## Larmina (28. November 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> Die Leute die hier schreiben "Nachtelfen hatten früher mal was mit Arcan zu tun" sollten nicht alles nachschwafeln was sie mal gehört haben.
> 
> ...


Die Hochgeborenen lebten schon immer auf dem Kontinent Kalimdor. Und zwar: Bevor sie den Brunnen der Ewigkeit in die Luft gejagt haben gab es nur Kalimdor. Die östlichen Königreiche sind nur entstanden durch die Teilung der Landmasse Kalimdors. 
Und die Nachtelfen haben sich sehr wohl aus den früheren Arkanmagiern entwickelt also lieber selbst erst denken vor dem Flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Gleiches gilt für dich die Nachtelfen waren schon immer Nachtelfen, die Hochelfen waren die verbannten Hochgeborenen, die mutiert sind, weil sie zu weit vom Weltenbaum entfernt waren.
So färbte sich ihre lilane/pinke Hautfarbe in das hellrote/rötliche, sie verloren leicht an Größe und die Unsterblichkeit war natürlich auch futsch.


----------



## Reaverslayer (28. November 2009)

Also 1. gab es schon immer Nachtelfenmagier auch in classic WoW schon (nein nicht die Hochelfen) und zwar die letzten Hochwohlgeborenen in Düsterbruch. Hochwohlgeborene sehen aus wie Nachtelfen und sind sozusagen die Vorfahren der Hochelfen. Und wie die Quest in Dalaran von dem Hochwohlgeborenen verrät sind sie aus ihrem Exil zurückgekehrt. 2. Tauren Paladine sind keine Paladine in dem Sinne sondern Sonnenkrieger der Tauren. Diese nutzen "ähnliche" Fähigkeiten aber da Blizzard nicht für jede Rasse extra Klassen einführen will benutzen sie einfach eine Klasse die am ähnlichsten ist. In diesem Fall nunmal den Paladin. 3. Und Untote Jäger unlogisch? Hmm gut als Hordler kennt ihr den vielleicht nicht aber es gibt einen Untoten Jäger bzw Waldläufer und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern auch seit Classic. Das einzigste was etwas komisch ist wäre Gnompriester aber vielleicht glauben die ja an die Heilige Schraube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es gibt Untote Priester nur sind das loretechnisch alles Shadowpriest was aber aus Gameplaysicht völliger Schrott wäre. Es ist halt immer Lore vs Gameplay. Blizzard versucht schon genug um es einigermaßen im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Und nein ich bin kein Fanboi ich bin nur Warcraftspieler seit Warcraft 1 und habe alle Bücher gelesen da ich dieses Universum sehr gut finde.

So nun könnt ihr flamen
mfg Reaver


----------



## Throgan (28. November 2009)

Zwerge und Magier sind unlogisch..ZWERGE HASSEN MAGIE....narf


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

OH MEIN GOTT SUFU VERDAMMT NOCH MAL!!!!!!!
Und STFU AUCH-.-

Nicht zu vergessen L2read und wowwiki ftw.

Achja:


Reaverslayer schrieb:


> Also 1. gab es schon immer Nachtelfenmagier auch in classic WoW schon (nein nicht die Hochelfen) und zwar die letzten Hochwohlgeborenen in Düsterbruch. Hochwohlgeborene sehen aus wie Nachtelfen und sind sozusagen die Vorfahren der Hochelfen. Und wie die Quest in Dalaran von dem Hochwohlgeborenen verrät sind sie aus ihrem Exil zurückgekehrt. 2. Tauren Paladine sind keine Paladine in dem Sinne sondern Sonnenkrieger der Tauren. Diese nutzen "ähnliche" Fähigkeiten aber da Blizzard nicht für jede Rasse extra Klassen einführen will benutzen sie einfach eine Klasse die am ähnlichsten ist. In diesem Fall nunmal den Paladin. 3. Und Untote Jäger unlogisch? Hmm gut als Hordler kennt ihr den vielleicht nicht aber es gibt einen Untoten Jäger bzw Waldläufer und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern auch seit Classic. Das einzigste was etwas komisch ist wäre Gnompriester aber vielleicht glauben die ja an die Heilige Schraube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


THIS. Und nichts anderes.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Zwerge und Magier sind unlogisch..ZWERGE HASSEN MAGIE....narf



wo steht das zwerge magie hassen?
in der beta von wow waren auch mal zwergen magier vorgesehen
und die dunkeleisenzwerge haben auch magier


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Reaverslayer schrieb:


> Also 1. gab es schon immer Nachtelfenmagier auch in classic WoW schon (nein nicht die Hochelfen) und zwar die letzten Hochwohlgeborenen in Düsterbruch. Hochwohlgeborene sehen aus wie Nachtelfen und sind sozusagen die Vorfahren der Hochelfen. Und wie die Quest in Dalaran von dem Hochwohlgeborenen verrät sind sie aus ihrem Exil zurückgekehrt. 2. Tauren Paladine sind keine Paladine in dem Sinne sondern Sonnenkrieger der Tauren. Diese nutzen "ähnliche" Fähigkeiten aber da Blizzard nicht für jede Rasse extra Klassen einführen will benutzen sie einfach eine Klasse die am ähnlichsten ist. In diesem Fall nunmal den Paladin. 3. Und Untote Jäger unlogisch? Hmm gut als Hordler kennt ihr den vielleicht nicht aber es gibt einen Untoten Jäger bzw Waldläufer und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern auch seit Classic. Das einzigste was etwas komisch ist wäre Gnompriester aber vielleicht glauben die ja an die Heilige Schraube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Hochwohlgeborenen sind keine Rasse sondern eine Kaste bei den Nachtelfen, die alle Magie benutzt haben.
Ich bin Hordler und ich kenne Nathanos Blightcaller, aber seine Viecher sind auch untot, sonst wären es wohl keine Seuchenhunde.
Nur Wesen, die genauso empfinden wie die Untoten, vertragen sich mit diesen. Ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, dass Untote Hunde mit Lebendigen auskommen.


----------



## Raema (28. November 2009)

Ich finde Gnompriester ebenso wenig merkwürdig wie untote Jäger.
Wer schonmal in Gnomeregan war, hat bestimmt schon die Bastionssanitäter gesehen, die die Gnome dort hochheilen. Also rein theoretisch gibt es die Gnomen Priester ja schon =)


----------



## Reaverslayer (28. November 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich bin Hordler und ich kenne Nathanos Blightcaller, aber seine Viecher sind auch untot, sonst wären es wohl keine Seuchenhunde.
> Nur Wesen, die genauso empfinden wie die Untoten, vertragen sich mit diesen. Ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, dass Untote Hunde mit Lebendigen auskommen.



Aus Loretechnischer Sicht hast du recht aber es ist gameplaytechnisch nicht mahcbar Untoten Jägern vorzuenthalten genau die gleichen Tiere zu zähmen wie den anderen Jägerrassen. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe es ist immer Lore vs Gameplay. Blizzard versucht immer die Mitte zu finden und da muss man eben abstriche bei der Lore machen damit jeder das gleiche Spielgefühl hat egal obs nun ein Zwergjäger oder Menschjäger ist.


----------



## bloomd (28. November 2009)

die Hochgeborenen exestieren durchaus noch in der welt von wow, ihr braucht nur in den Tempel in Darnasus gehen da steht einer von den


----------



## Simse (28. November 2009)

Nein Nachtelfen Magier sind nicht unlogisch sondern COOL...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Reaverslayer schrieb:


> Aus Loretechnischer Sicht hast du recht aber es ist gameplaytechnisch nicht mahcbar Untoten Jägern vorzuenthalten genau die gleichen Tiere zu zähmen wie den anderen Jägerrassen. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe es ist immer Lore vs Gameplay. Blizzard versucht immer die Mitte zu finden und da muss man eben abstriche bei der Lore machen damit jeder das gleiche Spielgefühl hat egal obs nun ein Zwergjäger oder Menschjäger ist.



Wiegesagt entweder die Tiere sind untot, oder sie sind loretechnisch unlogisch.

Es wird für Blizzard wohl nicht zuviel sein, für UD Hunter einen einzigartigen Zähmspell zu entwerfen, der die Tierchen in Untote Tiere verwandelt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wiegesagt entweder die Tiere sind untot, oder sie sind loretechnisch unlogisch.
> 
> Es wird für Blizzard wohl nicht zuviel sein, für UD Hunter einen einzigartigen Zähmspell zu entwerfen, der die Tierchen in Untote Tiere verwandelt.



vielleicht machen sie es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garziil (28. November 2009)

Hmm ich werf mal nen Troll Hexenmeister in den Raum. Gibt ja auch einige Trolle in der Welt die mit Schattenblitzen um sich schleudern als wären es Süßigkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (28. November 2009)

Tja, entweder hatte der Blizz-entwickler wieder eine Affäre oder sein Sohn is in der Pubertät...


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. November 2009)

Don't feed the Troll


----------



## Exicoo (28. November 2009)

Nachtelfen Magier sind aber ziemlich cool, wenn ich sie mir jetzt so vorstelle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runenheld (28. November 2009)

:Blutkind: schrieb:


> Sind Nachtelfen Magier nicht etwas unlogisch wenn man sich deren Geschichte betrachtet?



Nichts ist unmöglich in der Welt der Kriegskunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie die Politiker sagen Wörlt off Workräft


----------



## Konion (28. November 2009)

Ghostcrawler: "The Come-Back of The Highborn"


----------



## Megaschlumpf (28. November 2009)

Autumm schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du Recht und es is echt gut erklärt aber ich glaube nicht das die Nachtelfen den Umgang mit dem Arkanen so schnell erlernen können. Ich glaub ehr das die Nachtelfen den Ausgestossenen ( Hochgeborenen ) verziehen haben und die wieder aufnehmen. Was auch erklärt wieso die Nachtelfenmagier gleich so gut mit der Magie auskommen



Soweit ich weiß sterben Elfen nciht aufgrund von alter und die Nachtelfen Magier sind wahrscheinlich dann jene, die vor 10.000 Jahren auch schon Magier waren aber die Magie nicht genutzt haben.


----------



## Tamîkus (28. November 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> Die Leute die hier schreiben "Nachtelfen hatten früher mal was mit Arcan zu tun" sollten nicht alles nachschwafeln was sie mal gehört haben.
> 
> ...



die hoch geborenen waren auch alles nachtelfen sie waren halt die die von der königen azshara auserwälten die an dem brunen geforscht haben das stimmt teilweise die hochgeborenen oder heute blutelfen waren zusammen mit den nachtelfen in kalimdor gelandet und da wurde der magie verbot durchgerungen Da sparach der Anführer der hochgeborenen Dath'Remar Sonnenwanderer der spätere könig der blutelfen sich gegen das verbot aus was die nachelfen nicht wusten Dath'Remar besas noch einen wimnzigen teil des brunnens der ewiigkeit paar tropfen oder so  dan machte er sich mit seinen hochgeborennen auf den weg eine neue heimat zu suchen und ihr eigenes köigreich  aufzubaun durch die tropfen des brunnesn erschuf Dath'Remar den sonnenbrunnen als neue magie quelle für sein volk

kan man auch hier nachlesen http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Dath%27Remar


----------



## dolazy (28. November 2009)

@ TE ... nein nachtelfen mages sind nciht unlogisch, sondern logisch das blizz sie endlich freigibt! die nachtelfen sind so mächtig geworden weil sie sich mit der arkanmagischen macht des brunnens beschäftigt haben... also warum, gib mir einen gut grund, nur einen, warum sollten dann die elfen nicht fähig sein die magie zu nutzen?

informier dich in zukunft bitte richtig über die WoW geschichte, bevor du hier was rumjaulst ohne stichhaltige fakten


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

dolazy schrieb:


> @ TE ... nein nachtelfen mages sind nciht unlogisch, sondern logisch das blizz sie endlich freigibt! die nachtelfen sind so mächtig geworden weil sie sich mit der arkanmagischen macht des brunnens beschäftigt haben... also warum, gib mir einen gut grund, nur einen, warum sollten dann die elfen nicht fähig sein die magie zu nutzen?
> 
> informier dich in zukunft bitte richtig über die WoW geschichte, bevor du hier was rumjaulst ohne stichhaltige fakten



Sie sind fähig dazu, nur beim letzten Mal haben sie die Welt damit total geändert, noch viel schlimmer wie es mit Cata geschehen wird.


----------



## Tamîkus (28. November 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Sie sind fähig dazu, nur beim letzten Mal haben sie die Welt damit total geändert, noch viel schlimmer wie es mit Cata geschehen wird.



jo der verbot hat scho seinen sinn bei denen  wie viel war das 80% der urkontinents ist einfach so weg weil sie zu leichsinnig mit der magie umgegangen sind und noch dazu die brenende legion nach azeroth gelockt haben


----------



## dolazy (28. November 2009)

naja.... verbote und gesetze haben sich die nachtelfen ja nie wirklich continuirlich für interessiert man siehe männliche priester und weibliche druiden.... durfte es früher ja auch nciht geben...

nur ein nachtelf steht über dem gesetz xD

mal nebenbei, kann es sein das die nachtelfen, zwar ein relativ kleines völkchen on überlebenden auf teldrassil sind, sie aber die meisten länderein auf azeroth besitzen?

ich mein denen gehört sogut wie ganz kalimdor (die orcs als außerazerothische einwanderer von draenor mal aussen vor und kühe eh nur weide) ^^

die östlichen königreiche sind ja relativ klein... lordaeron ist verlassenen gebiet, der norden beleidigten hochelfen... die menschen haben sich unterhalb der zwergen länderein niedergelassen, nachdem in lordaeron nichts mehr ging...

NACHTELFEN DIE HERRSCHAFT ÜBER AZEROTH!!!


----------



## Jaqcis (28. November 2009)

Als ich hörte das Nachtelfenmages geben soll dachte ich wie dass in die Geschichte reinpassen soll.
Vor allem seit den Ereignissen mit dem Brunnen der Ewiegkeit.
Aber je länger ich trüber nachdenke, desto mehr komme ich zu dem Verdacht,
dass es noch einen geheimen Orden geben muss, wo es nachtelfenmagier gibt.
Dafür Würde sprechen, das durch die Nachtelfen(blizzcon Cataglysm trailer) die Worgen wieder in die Allianz
eintreten(nach dem Angriff auf Gilneas). Irgendwie haben die wohl eine Verbindung.
Wenn sich jetzt manche Fragen, das es eigentlich unlogisch ist das es noch Nachtelfenmagier gibt, sage ich blos düsterbruch auch eine alte Nachtelfenstadt.
Jedenfalls würde das sehr dafür sprechen so wie man bisher nachlesen und auch sehen konnte das vlt da noch etwas existiert.


----------



## GAJR (28. November 2009)

Zwergenschamanen: Gab es schon immer (seit Warcraft) bei den Wildhämmern (die im Hinterland), wurden halt nur bisher nie in WoW impelemntiert.
Taurenpaladine-/priester: Die Tauren verehren Sonne und Mond als Augen der Erdenmutter. Durch die Nachtelfen und ihren Druiden, wurde die Verehrung des Mondes hervorgehoben. Jetzt gibt es danne ben wieder welche, die sich auf die Verehrung der Sonne konzentrieren.
Nachtelfenmagier: Gab es schon immer. Nicht alle schipperten übers Meer und wurden Hochelfen, einige viele zogen sich auch nach Düsterbruch zurück. Sie haben wohl irgendwoher Informationen bekommen wegen der bevorstehenden Katastrophe und haben deshalb einen Botschafter geschickt, um die Nachtelfen von Darnassus zu warnen und ihnen ihre Hilfe anzubieten. Der Charakter, den man dann spielt, wird genau so ein Düsterbruch-Elf sein. Die Elfen von Darnassus werden keine eigenen Magier ausbilden, auch wenn das Startgebiet das gleiche sein dürfte. Aber sie werden die Magier von Düsterbruch mehr oder weniger aktzeptieren und ein Zweckbündnis mit ihnen eingehen.


----------



## Ixidus (28. November 2009)

gnome sind eh viel toller


----------



## dolazy (28. November 2009)

Jaqcis schrieb:


> Dafür Würde sprechen, das durch die Nachtelfen(blizzcon Cataglysm trailer) die Worgen wieder in die Allianz
> eintreten(nach dem Angriff auf Gilneas). Irgendwie haben die wohl eine Verbindung.



die nachtelfen haben die worgen damals aus einer anderen dimension, als unterstützung gerufen... haben sie aber irgendwie wieder zurück geschickt weil die worgen zu wild und unkontrolierbar waren und sich glaube gegen alle gestellt haben.....

ka wo ich das iwann mal gelesen hab

dieser kerl in burgschattenfang hat sie dann nochmal beschworen...

ist alles aber nur halbwissen... 

leider gerate ich immer nur aus verschiedenen quellen an story häppchen... und nie an was richtig ollständiges oder so



GAJR schrieb:


> Nachtelfenmagier: Gab es schon immer. Nicht alle schipperten übers Meer und wurden Hochelfen, einige viele zogen sich auch nach Düsterbruch zurück



hast ne quellen angabe? würd gern noch paar details über düsterbruch erfahren


----------



## Tamîkus (28. November 2009)

dolazy schrieb:


> die nachtelfen haben die worgen damals aus einer anderen dimension, als unterstützung gerufen... haben sie aber irgendwie wieder zurück geschickt weil die worgen zu wild und unkontrolierbar waren und sich glaube gegen alle gestellt haben.....
> 
> ka wo ich das iwann mal gelesen hab
> 
> ...



über düsterbruch ist nicht viel bekant ich weis nur das eine abgebliche nacht elfen sekte die stadt erichtete um die geheimnisse von Königin azshara zu schützen


----------



## Tamîkus (28. November 2009)

zum theme nacht elfen magier war eben in darnasus und konte ein interesantes gespräch mitverfolgen

da stand eine erzmagier der hochgeborenen im tmpel des mondes und ja er siet aus wien nachtelf und wünscht eine audienz bei tyrande möglicherwiese will er dort den einttrit der hochgebornen magier zu den nacht elfen verhandeln 

sowas ähnlich gibst auch bei den tauren da spricht ein druide mit einer kriegerin über die nachtelfischen priesterinen orden und will warscheinlich so den tauren den weg des priestres zeigen


----------



## nadel (28. November 2009)

naja die n811 haben sich ja von die magie abgewannt um die welt nicht zu zerstören aba da sie mit catalism ja schon zerstört ist könnten sie ja dreuf sch***en, oder ist sie zerstört weil sie die wieder mit magie angefangen haben???? was war zuerst???


----------



## Metalone (28. November 2009)

Logisch soll es ja nicht sein,hauptsache es macht den zahlenden kunden spaß und sie spielen weiter


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Metalone schrieb:


> Logisch soll es ja nicht sein,hauptsache es macht den zahlenden kunden spaß und sie spielen weiter



[attachment=9544:blizzconpanel.jpg]


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [attachment=9544:blizzconpanel.jpg]



/sign


----------



## GAJR (29. November 2009)

> hast ne quellen angabe? würd gern noch paar details über düsterbruch erfahren



In Düsterbruch selber steht ein Q-Geber "Uralte Shen'dralar", die erzählt einem so ziehmlich die ganze Geschichte.
Auf www.wowwiki.com ist der Artikel zu Dire Maul- was die Geschichte angeht - doch recht dürftig, aber unter "Highborne" und "Sehn'dralar" steht da einiges.
"Kurz" zusammengefasst: Eldre'Thalas (=Düsterbruch) war der Rückzugsort der besten Magier Azsharas. Nach der Zerstörungs des Brunnens der Ewigkeit gingen einige Hochgeborene mit ihrer Königin in den Fluten unter und wurden zu Nagas. Aber viele haben sich auch rechtzeitig abgesetzt. Einige sind dann nach Osten über das Meer gesegelt und wurden dann zu Hochelfen. Ein paar haben sich aber auch nach Düsterbruch zurückgezogen, eben die Hochgeborenen, die Nachtelfen-Magier. Ihr Anführer, Prinz Tholteldrin hat einen mächtigen Dämon beschworen und setzte ihn gefangen, um ihn als magische Kraftquelle für die Shen'dralar zu benutzen. Allerdings verschlang diese Bannung im Laufe der Jahre immer mehr Energie, schließlich sogar mehr, als von dem Dämon abgezapft werden konnte. Also ließen der Prinz und seine engsten Vertrauten die anderen Hochgeborenen nach und nach töten, um mit deren Energie das magische Gefängnis des Dämons aufrechtzuerhalten. Dadurch wurde Düsterbruch natürlich immer mehr entvölkert, wieso es auch immer mehr zerfiel und die Oger sich dort ansiedeln konnten.
Das ist jedenfalls der Stand bei der Implementierung von Düsterbruch. Seitdem hat man eigentlich nicht erfahren, ob sich irgendwas geändert hat, auch von den beiden Hochgeborenen in Dalaran bzw. Darnassus erfährt man nichts über die aktuelle Situation dort.


----------



## Powerflower (29. November 2009)

ähh bitte sag mal was in der fantasie unlogisch ist NICHTS dazu gibt es doch die fantasie... sonst wären alle manaklassen der todesritter und schurke irgendwie unlogisch... weil das meiste ja doch nicht wirklich geht. aber deshalb ist es ja ein FANTASY MMO fantasie= alles möglich? klar soweit wenn dir das nicht passt ist das genre welches sich nunmal auch weiterentwickelt weil es ein onlinespiel ist nichts für dich


----------



## Enyalios (29. November 2009)

Powerflower schrieb:


> ähh bitte sag mal was in der fantasie unlogisch ist NICHTS dazu gibt es doch die fantasie... sonst wären alle manaklassen der todesritter und schurke irgendwie unlogisch... weil das meiste ja doch nicht wirklich geht. aber deshalb ist es ja ein FANTASY MMO fantasie= alles möglich? klar soweit wenn dir das nicht passt ist das genre welches sich nunmal auch weiterentwickelt weil es ein onlinespiel ist nichts für dich



Wäre WoW ein MMORPG ohne jedwede Vorgeschichte würden dir da vermutlich sogar viele zustimmen.


----------



## GAJR (29. November 2009)

> Wäre WoW ein MMORPG ohne jedwede Vorgeschichte würden dir da vermutlich sogar viele zustimmen.


Und die Vorgeschichte ist, dass es Nachtelfen-Magier gibt, dass die Wildhammerzwerge Schamanen haben, dass in der Taurenmythologie die Sonne eine wichtige Rolle spielt, dass die Trollwelt überfüllt von Trollen ist, die sich in Tiere verwandeln können und dass es die Untoten trotz Hass auf alles Lebende durchaus geschafft haben beispielsweise Fledermäuse oder diese Hyänenviecher zu zähmen.


----------



## Sheeana (29. November 2009)

GAJR schrieb:


> In Düsterbruch selber steht ein Q-Geber "Uralte Shen'dralar", die erzählt einem so ziehmlich die ganze Geschichte.
> Auf www.wowwiki.com ist der Artikel zu Dire Maul- was die Geschichte angeht - doch recht dürftig, aber unter "Highborne" und "Sehn'dralar" steht da einiges.
> "Kurz" zusammengefasst: Eldre'Thalas (=Düsterbruch) war der Rückzugsort der besten Magier Azsharas. Nach der Zerstörungs des Brunnens der Ewigkeit gingen einige Hochgeborene mit ihrer Königin in den Fluten unter und wurden zu Nagas. Aber viele haben sich auch rechtzeitig abgesetzt. Einige sind dann nach Osten über das Meer gesegelt und wurden dann zu Hochelfen. Ein paar haben sich aber auch nach Düsterbruch zurückgezogen, eben die Hochgeborenen, die Nachtelfen-Magier. Ihr Anführer, Prinz Tholteldrin hat einen mächtigen Dämon beschworen und setzte ihn gefangen, um ihn als magische Kraftquelle für die Shen'dralar zu benutzen. Allerdings verschlang diese Bannung im Laufe der Jahre immer mehr Energie, schließlich sogar mehr, als von dem Dämon abgezapft werden konnte. Also ließen der Prinz und seine engsten Vertrauten die anderen Hochgeborenen nach und nach töten, um mit deren Energie das magische Gefängnis des Dämons aufrechtzuerhalten. Dadurch wurde Düsterbruch natürlich immer mehr entvölkert, wieso es auch immer mehr zerfiel und die Oger sich dort ansiedeln konnten.
> Das ist jedenfalls der Stand bei der Implementierung von Düsterbruch. Seitdem hat man eigentlich nicht erfahren, ob sich irgendwas geändert hat, auch von den beiden Hochgeborenen in Dalaran bzw. Darnassus erfährt man nichts über die aktuelle Situation dort.



In Düsterbruch gibt es nicht nur einen Questgeber, im Athaneum stehen jede Menge Shendralar herum für die man Questen machen kann. Es gibt außerhalb von Düsterbruch, direkt nördlich von Camp Mojache einen Questgeber, der inzwischen von einem Orkischen Hexenmeister umkreist wird (wurde er früher nicht, der Ork ist aber nicht angreifbar, auch nicht für Allianzler ^^) und in der Festung Feathermoon läuft ganz aufgeregt schon seit Patch 1.4 die Gelehte Runendorn herum, die einen nach Düsterbruch schickt um seine Geheimnisse zu ergründen. Das tut man dann auch, aber die Shendralar sagen, wenn man auch in Zukunft bei ihnen willkommen sein möchte, dann sollte man besser über ihre Existenz schweigen. Daß sie da sind wußte nämlich bis dahin keiner und da sie sich eben der Verbannung durch Furion Stromrage widersetzten fürchteten sie um ihr Leben, wenn jemand mitbekommt, daß sie noch da sind. Und es gibt noch eine Queste, bzw Questreihe: man muß den Dämon und den Prinzen töten, um die Shendralar zu befreien. 
Düsterbruch ist eine der Instanzen, in denen man auch mit Level 80 noch sterben kann, wenn man unvorsichtig ist und die damals auf level 60 auch nur echte Könner gemeistert haben. 
Bei den Shendralar ehrfüchtig zu werden gehört zum Erfolg/Titel "The Insane". Ihr seht also, man konnte auch bisher schon ziemlich mit ihnen interagieren, nur waren eben die Abenteurer die einzigen, die von ihrer Existenz wußten (wobei... die gute Shandris steht da auch schon länger herum und ich glaube kaum, daß ihr das entgangen ist, ich meine eher, es wurde eben nicht offen gesagt, sondern geheim gehalten, daß sich einige der Hochgeborenen der Verbannung widersetzten und immer noch auf Kalimdor leben und mit Dämonen herumpfuschen...).


----------



## Minøtaurus (30. November 2009)

dolazy schrieb:


> mal nebenbei, kann es sein das die nachtelfen, zwar ein relativ kleines völkchen on überlebenden auf teldrassil sind, sie aber die meisten länderein auf azeroth besitzen?
> 
> ich mein denen gehört sogut wie ganz kalimdor (die orcs als außerazerothische einwanderer von draenor mal aussen vor und kühe eh nur weide) ^^
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du zu dieser irrationalen Annahme dass denen ganz Kalimdor gehört?

Gebiete in denen die Nachtelfen vorherrschen kann ich an eine Hand mit 3 amputierten Fingern abzählen.

Das wär Teldrassil und die Dunkelküste und dann noch, eigentlich gar nix.
Dagegen stehen alleine die Gebiete der Tauren, ob jetzt feindlich gesinnt oder nicht:

Steinkrallengebirge (ein Dorf, 2 Stämme) falls du da jetzt meinst, dass es genausogut Nachtelfenland sein könnte frageich dich, warum die sich dann in die hinterste Ecke verkrochen haben)
Mulgore
Südliches Brachland
Tausend Nadeln

Nun zu den Magiern, die Questgeberin in Düsterbruch hatte ich leider noch nicht gefunden, aber ich werde demnächst mal nach der Ausschau halten.
Aber selbst in der >>Sengenden Schlucht<< kommen welche vor, und die sind nicht mal instanziert.

Außerdem haben nicht die Nachtelfen die Welt zerstört, sondern die schon öfters erwähnten Hochelfen, und die, die sich heute Blutelfen nennen.
Das ist sogar der Grund, warum die heutigen Blutelfen in die östlichen Königreiche gingen, weil sie aus Kalimdor verbannt wurden. Allerdings hießen die zu dem Zeitpunkt halt noch nicht Blutelfen, sondern, ich glaube sogar noch Hochelfen. Ein anderer Teil der Hoch/Blutelfen, spaltete sich ab, machte mit der Legion gemeinsame Sache, und wurde mit Azshara zu den heutigen Naga.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. November 2009)

Da Blizzard die Geschichte rund um das Warcraft Universum selbst geschrieben hat und wir uns mit World of Warcraft in der Gegenwart eben jener Geschichte finden frag ich mich woher her ihr die Infos bzw das Recht nehmt an zu zweifeln was in der Zuckunft dieses Universums passiert. 

Was wär denn wenn morgen der 3. Weltkrieg ausbricht? Hockt ihr dann auch vor dem Fernseher verschränkt die Arme und sagt "Och das passt jetzt "Lore" technisch aber grad garnicht!" Das is doch Bullshit.

Malfurion der Dendrofile Sack hat halt damals gesacht "ihr dürft nicht" und jetzt ham sich die Zeiten eben geändert. Die Nachtelfen leben enger mit den Menschen und Gnomen zusammen und haben wohl viel von dem Wissen über die Magie der Menschen aufgesogen... 

Blizzard schreibt die Geschichte und das auch so wie es Blizzard gefällt. Und wenn ab jetzt den Nachtelfen wieder das Zaubern erlaubt ist dann soll es so sein. Der Brunnen is schließlich futsch.... viel kaputt gehen kann ja nich mehr.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (30. November 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Oh man sinnloser Thread, tut mir leid...
> 
> Tauren Palas sind noch unlogischer.
> 
> Schreib so was in einen der vielen Cataclysmthreads.



Nix is unlogisch; wenn Trolle die Wege des Lichts erlernen können wie im Ashbringer-Comic, können das Tauren ebenfalls. Zumal dieses Relikt des Lichts nach Thunderbluff gebracht wurde, was die Tauren atm studieren.

Nachtelfmage ist auch nicht allzu unlogisch...sind halt doch nicht alle aufm Ökotrip.


----------



## Braamséry (30. November 2009)

GAJR schrieb:


> Zwergenschamanen: Gab es schon immer (seit Warcraft) bei den Wildhämmern (die im Hinterland), wurden halt nur bisher nie in WoW impelemntiert.
> Taurenpaladine-/priester: Die Tauren verehren Sonne und Mond als Augen der Erdenmutter. Durch die Nachtelfen und ihren Druiden, wurde die Verehrung des Mondes hervorgehoben. Jetzt gibt es danne ben wieder welche, die sich auf die Verehrung der Sonne konzentrieren.
> Nachtelfenmagier: Gab es schon immer. Nicht alle schipperten übers Meer und wurden Hochelfen, einige viele zogen sich auch nach Düsterbruch zurück. Sie haben wohl irgendwoher Informationen bekommen wegen der bevorstehenden Katastrophe und haben deshalb einen Botschafter geschickt, um die Nachtelfen von Darnassus zu warnen und ihnen ihre Hilfe anzubieten. Der Charakter, den man dann spielt, wird genau so ein Düsterbruch-Elf sein. Die Elfen von Darnassus werden keine eigenen Magier ausbilden, auch wenn das Startgebiet das gleiche sein dürfte. Aber sie werden die Magier von Düsterbruch mehr oder weniger aktzeptieren und ein Zweckbündnis mit ihnen eingehen.



1. Die Zwerge, die es jez lernen sollen leben in der Stadt "EISENSCHMIEDE" das ist so ziemlich das letzte was mit Natur zusammenpasst.
2. Taurenpala/priest is irgendwie sehr unlogisch. Tauren sind naturverbunden und palas oder priester haben damit nix zu tun. Und durch die druiden wird nicht die verehrung der Montgöttin hervorgehoben, das geschieht durch die Priester/innen. Druiden sind eine verbindung zur Natur und bei den Nachtelfen spielt das auf Cenarius zu, der einige Nachtelfen, darunter den Erzdruiden Malfurion Stormrage, ausbildete.
3. Das mit den Nachtelfen versteh ich zwar, aber für mich macht das keinen Sinn. Duch diese Kräfte haben sie die Welt von grundauf verändert und fast ins Verderben gestürzt. Oder würdet ihr etwas, womit ihr die welt fast vernichtet hättet, noch einmal benutzen?

Dazu sollte man auch wissen, dass Hochelfen, später auch unter der Führung von Kael'thas als Blutelfen bezeichnet wurden. Die haben mit den jetzigen Nachtelfen mal so gar nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## floppydrive (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 1. Die Zwerge, die es jez lernen sollen leben in der Stadt "EISENSCHMIEDE" das ist so ziemlich das letzte was mit Natur zusammenpasst.



Wie schon oft gesagt Bla Bla Blub Blub es gibt den Wildhammer Clan die haben Schamanen und meines Wissens sogar Druiden und das die Wildhammer und Eisenschmiede nicht verfeindet sind sondern sogar Handelsverträge haben und sich "vertragen" sollte dies wohl kein Problem darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Link und so: http://www.wowwiki.com/Wildhammer_clan


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. November 2009)

Am Ende ist es doch Entscheidung von Blizzard, was in ihre Lore passt und was nicht. Bei Warhammer ist es sehr ähnlich, wsa Romane und Comics angeht. Da gibt es teilweise Darstellungen von Völkern, die nicht wirklich so passen. Aber damit muss man denk ich Leben und Leben können.

1. Zwergenschamanen sind nicht völlig unlogisch. Die Wildhammer sind ein recht wildes Volk und sehr natur belassen, für Zwergische Verhältnisse. Warum soll es also nicht auch Zwerge geben, die den alten Weg gehen und sich von ihren Brüder distanzieren. 
2. Auch hier ist es Wiedersprüchlich, aber auch nicht voll kommen. Denn das Licht ist ein Weg den man gehen kann, so wie man auch dem Schatten folgen kann. Tauren ist dieser Weg denk ich nicht versperrt. Ich find es nur seltsam, die sie von den Blutelfen das Korrumpierte Licht studieren, dass ist eher unpassend. Tauren studieren es in ihrer Naturform, also der Erdenmutter gerrecht.
3. Auch hier darf man die Klasse, nicht mit dem Volk vertauschen.

Im ganzen muss man eins sehen. Wir Spielen eine Klasse und da es feste Startzonen gibt, und nicht Klassen bezogen. Dadurch enstehen diese Falschen Bilder. In etlichen Tabletops und Rollenspielen gibt es doch Schattenwesen im reich der Menschen etc. Es gibt Sekten, Kulte usw.
Wenn man die Klassen als Vertreter bestimmter Kulte und Wege ansieht, eben halt der Pfad des Kriegers, so ensteht halt ein anderes Bild. Als wenn man die Klasse als vertreter des Volkes sieht. Denn bei den zwerge kann es doch auch Exilanten geben oder ein Kult, der sich eben Natur belassener hat. Sich von den alten Zwergen abgesaltet hat und nun wieder mit ihnen zusammen kommt. Zwar nicht als Freunde im Geist, aber als Zweckbündniss.
Bei den Nachtelfen genau so. Klar haben sie sich von der Magie losgesagt, nur muss sich daran nicht jeder halten. Nur weil Diebstahl verboten ist, machen es die Leute doch nicht. Es ist genau so mit diesen Klassen. Sie sind nichts weiter als Kulte, Sekten, Wege oder Schulen, denn man folgen kann. 

Mich stören eher so Dinge warum die Blutelfen mit der Horde zusammen gekommen sind etc. Das ist teilweise bissel unpassender. Aber das einige Völker, gewisse Klassen dürfen eher nicht. Das ist teilweise schon ok. Denn die Klassen sind zum Teil auch Sekten und Organisationen/Orden usw. Daher passt es schon.


----------



## Seabhac (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 3. Das mit den Nachtelfen versteh ich zwar, aber für mich macht das keinen Sinn. Duch diese Kräfte haben sie die Welt von grundauf verändert und fast ins Verderben gestürzt. Oder würdet ihr etwas, womit ihr die welt fast vernichtet hättet, noch einmal benutzen?


Meinst Du das ironisch oder ernst? 

Ich möchte nicht flamen, aber wenn man sich mal die Nutzung der Atombombe, Treibhausgase, Giftmüllverklappung usw. in der realen Welt mal anschaut, dann beantwortet sich die Frage von selbst, oder?

Alles, was möglich ist, wird auch gemacht. Warum? Es gibt dafür so viele Rechtfertigungen wie es Möglichkeiten gibt, aber diese lassen sich alle auf einen Punkt zurückführen: 

Weil man es kann.


----------



## koolt (30. November 2009)

Also wenn was unlogisch ist dann wohl Tauren Paladine oO


----------



## MarX (30. November 2009)

Im Tempel des Mondes steht btw. einer der Ausgestoßenen und wartet auf seine Audienz bei Tyrande, was die Theorie mit dem "Zweckbündnis" meiner Einschätzung nach untermauert.


----------



## Jim.Ex (30. November 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was wär denn wenn morgen der 3. Weltkrieg ausbricht? Hockt ihr dann auch vor dem Fernseher verschränkt die Arme und sagt "Och das passt jetzt "Lore" technisch aber grad garnicht!" Das is doch Bullshit.
> 
> ...



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaadoon (30. November 2009)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Nö, völlig Korrekt. Vor 10000 Jahren waren die Nachtelfen Hochgeborenen die besten (und kurzsichtigesten) Magier. Das Ene von Lied war, das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit expodierte und die Hochgeborenen entweder verbannt wurden (Hochelfen, später Blutelfen) oder zu Nagas wurden (Azsharas Anhänger). Scheibar sind einfach ein paar alte Hochgeborenen aus ihrer Isolation (wo auch immer) zurückgekommen und schon haben die Nachtelfen ihre Arkane Magie wieder



Die Nachtelfen Magier mit Catac sind Nachtelfen, die aus dem Düsterbruch zurück kommen - Shen'Dralar. Die praktizieren nach wie vor noch arkane Magie.
Sprecht doch einfach mal mit dem Nachtelfen npc der seit dem letzten Patch in Dalaran bzw Darnassus rumsteht.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man auch wissen, dass Hochelfen, später auch unter der Führung von Kael'thas als Blutelfen bezeichnet wurden. Die haben mit den jetzigen Nachtelfen mal so gar nix mehr zu tun.



Es gibt noch Hochelfen, der Silberbund z.B.


----------



## Redday (30. November 2009)

also ich bin mit der geschichte der nachtelfen nicht vertraut.
aber so rein gefühlsmäßig passt das schon.
sie sind magisch begabte wesen, also warum sollen sie keine magier sein dürfen?
und optisch kann ich es mir auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Scampie (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man auch wissen, dass Hochelfen, später auch unter der Führung von Kael'thas als Blutelfen bezeichnet wurden. Die haben mit den jetzigen Nachtelfen mal so gar nix mehr zu tun.



Blutelfen sind jene Hochelfen, die sich in ihrer Gier Kael'thas angschlossen haben. Die anderen sind immer noch Hochelfen, wie erwähnt Silberbund.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (30. November 2009)

ob das story-technisch passt ist doch ertsmal völlig zweitrangig, was einzig und allein zählt:
Nachtelfen sehen irgendwie ein bisschen bescheuert aus und Tauren ebenso Meinetwege könnte es auch Nachtelfenhexenmeister oder Taurenbauarbeiter geben, ich werde diese Rassen NIE spielen


----------



## Wenya01 (30. November 2009)

_Quelle: Forscherliga.wikia.com

Eldre'Thalas war bis vor vielen Jahren für die Nachtelfen eine Bastion magischer Kraft. Es lag im heutigen Feralas in dem Gebiet, das heute als Düsterbruch bekannt ist. Errichtet wurde diese uralte Stadt vor fast zwölftausend Jahren von einer geheime Sekte nachtelfischer Zauberer, um die wertvollsten Geheimnisse von Königin Azshara zu schützen. Selbst die Ruinen der Stadt, die während der Spaltung der Welt verwüstet wurde, sind immer noch äußerst beeindruckend und ehrfurchtgebietend. _

Deswegen sin Nachtelfen Magier LoreTechnisch machbar. Frage ist nur, wenn diese jetzt wiederkehren, lösen Sie dann die Ereignisse aus, die das neue AddOn einläuten? Möglich wäre es.


----------



## GAJR (30. November 2009)

> 1. Die Zwerge, die es jez lernen sollen leben in der Stadt "EISENSCHMIEDE" das ist so ziemlich das letzte was mit Natur zusammenpasst.
> 2. Taurenpala/priest is irgendwie sehr unlogisch. Tauren sind naturverbunden und palas oder priester haben damit nix zu tun. Und durch die druiden wird nicht die verehrung der Montgöttin hervorgehoben, das geschieht durch die Priester/innen. Druiden sind eine verbindung zur Natur und bei den Nachtelfen spielt das auf Cenarius zu, der einige Nachtelfen, darunter den Erzdruiden Malfurion Stormrage, ausbildete.
> 3. Das mit den Nachtelfen versteh ich zwar, aber für mich macht das keinen Sinn. Duch diese Kräfte haben sie die Welt von grundauf verändert und fast ins Verderben gestürzt. Oder würdet ihr etwas, womit ihr die welt fast vernichtet hättet, noch einmal benutzen?



1. Dass alle Zwerge in Dun Mrogh starten heißt nicht, dass alle auch von dort kommen müssen. Das ist nichts weiter als Engine. Genauso kommen ja auch nicht alle Menschen aus Nordhain oder alle Blutelfen von dieser einen Insel.
2. Die Nachtelfische Relgion fußt nunmal auf Elune, der Mondgöttin. Cenarius mag der Schirmherr der Druiden sein, aber er ist dennoch nur ein Sohn der Mondgöttin Elune. Die Tauren hatten schon vor Urzeiten eine druidische Tradition, die nur mit der Zeit in Vergessenheit geriet. Die Nachtelfen brachten ihnen das Druidentum nur wieder nahe. Und das mit dem Mond haben sie ihnen nicht einfach aufgezwängt, sondern die Tauren-Druiden haben einfach nur das, was sie von den Nachtelfen gelernt hhaben, übernommen und in ihre eigene Kultur eingebaut. Und so verehrten die Tauren in erster Linie Mu'Sha, den Mond, da sie sich diese Mondverehrung bei ihren Lehrern, den Nachtelfen-Druiden (die nunmal allesamt einzig und allein und auschließlich Elune als oberste Göttin haben) abgeschaut haben.
3. Die Nachtelfen haben sie nunmal weiter benutzt, denn die Hochgeborenen (nicht Hochelfen) sind nunmal nichts anderes als die oberste Magier-Kaste der Nachtelfen zur Zeit der Königin Azshara, die sich in Düsterbruch versteckt und dort die ganze Zeit über gewartet haben. Und wenn du dir das Gespräch des Botschafters in Darnassus anhörst, so erfährst du auch unter anderem, dass sie einsehen, dass Fehler gemacht wurden und dass sie wohl inzwischen vorsichtiger sind.



> Auch hier ist es Wiedersprüchlich, aber auch nicht voll kommen. Denn das Licht ist ein Weg den man gehen kann, so wie man auch dem Schatten folgen kann. Tauren ist dieser Weg denk ich nicht versperrt. Ich find es nur seltsam, die sie von den Blutelfen das Korrumpierte Licht studieren, dass ist eher unpassend. Tauren studieren es in ihrer Naturform, also der Erdenmutter gerrecht.


Wie gesagt, sie lernen nichts von den Blutelfen (die übrigens auch nicht mehr mit "korrumpierten" Licht abeiten), sondern entwickeln etwas eigenständiges.



> Außerdem haben nicht die Nachtelfen die Welt zerstört, sondern die schon öfters erwähnten Hochelfen, und die, die sich heute Blutelfen nennen.


Stimmt nicht ganz, es waren wirklich die Nachtelfen (bzw. die Hochgeborenen, ihre Magierkaste). Erst aus den Nachtelfischen Magiern, die ins Exil über das Meer nach Osten gingen, entwickelten sich die Hochelfen und dann später irgendwann teilweise die Blutelfen.



> Frage ist nur, wenn diese jetzt wiederkehren, lösen Sie dann die Ereignisse aus, die das neue AddOn einläuten? Möglich wäre es.


Also wenn man sich das Gespräch/die Quest in Darnassus so durchliest, scheinen sie die Ereignisse nicht einzuläuten, sondern eher schon irgendwie davon erfahren haben, das etwas passiert, weswegen sie jetzt ein Zweckbündnis wollen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt man muss es üben auf Fraktionen oder Kulte Beziehen, dass passt das meiste schon gut.
Exilanten, Verstossene, Kulte etc. Das Problem bei Wow kommt es eben nicht so rüber, dass einige Kulte ja eher Verborgen arbeiten.
Ich glaub sie SI:7 ist nicht zwingend eine öffentliche Organisation. Die Hexer in Stormwind, sind denk ich auch nicht zwingend jedem Bekannt. Natürlich kann man das ganze betretten etc., aber an sich ist es eben doch eher ein Kult. Denn man beschwört Dämonen in Stormwind, in der Katha ;p da sollte man sich schon gedanken machen.

Also wir reden bei den Klassen meistens um eine Fraktion in der Fraktion. Als ein Kult, Orden und dadurch passt es eben. Gerade Schurken und Hexer find ich, sind wohl die beiden Klassen, die nicht jeder wirklich kennen sollte. Also wenn ich ein Dieb bin =) antworte ich nicht auf die Frage im Raid "Wie ist unser Dieb geskillt" ... =). Also an sich muss man eben bei einem MMO wie WOW, bissel abstriche machen. Meine da laufen halt Hexer mit Dämon mal kurz zum Kardinal und nehmen eine Quest an. Also meine lässt sich ja nunmal net ändern. RSPler achten auf sowas gernmal, aber die meisten halt nicht.
Daher ist es mit den Fraktionen in den Fraktionen ähnlich. Einige werden ja von den Leuten nicht gern gesehen, nur kommt dass eben im Questtext rüber oder in NSC Gesprächen, aber dass eben einige Leute diese Typen fürchten etc., ist schwer einzubauen oder das Misstrauen eben größer ist und die Fraktion eher Feindlich gegenüber steht, wäre auch störend. Also man muss eben auch an Balanced denken.

Meine das Nachtelfen Magie gelassen haben, wegen dem Krieg gegen die Dämonen, den sie selbst zum Teil mit heraufbeschworen haben, dann trauen sie eben keinen Magier über den Weg. Daher müssten sie sogar Hexer hassen oder enorm Misstrauen. Also müssten Hexer unter neutral bei Nachtelfen starten, dass wäre aber vom Balanced her unfair und würde am Ende auch nichts daran ändern, dass man die Stadt betrit und Quests annimmt. Daher lässt man vieles so und ich glaub auch das die Magier der Nachtelfen sich dann erstmal beweisen müssen. Nach dem Motto sie sind zwar nun auf unserer Seite, aber erinnert euch Brüder und Schwestern, was Magie aus dieser WElt gemacht hat. 

Das Misstrauen und die "Feindlichkeiten" untereinander, die einige Orden und Kulte einfach haben (Licht und Schatten, Erdenmutteranhänger und alles was dagegen ist usw.), kommt eben in der eigenen Fraktion nur bedingt herüber und das lässt halt dieses Gefühl fehlen, dass man einem Orden angehört. Auf RSP Servern gibt es ja direkte Gilden, die dann Orden entsprechen und sich auch an die Regeln halten (Obwohl das auch abgenommen hat). Aber man kann die Leute ja nicht zwingen.


----------



## Minøtaurus (2. Dezember 2009)

GAJR schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, es waren wirklich die Nachtelfen (bzw. die Hochgeborenen, ihre Magierkaste). Erst aus den Nachtelfischen Magiern, die ins Exil über das Meer nach Osten gingen, entwickelten sich die Hochelfen und dann später irgendwann teilweise die Blutelfen.



Nun es gab doch diese 2 Städte an der heutigen Dunkelküste, mir sind die Namen entfallen, aber es gibt da sogar Quests für, welche den Hochelfen gehörten, und sich vor allem zu deren Hochstädten bildeten. Das waren die 2 Zwillingsstäde.
Nach einiger Zeit kam es jedoch dazu, dass diese Hochelfen mächtiger wurden als die Nachtelfen, und sich als gehobenere Gesellschaft sahen.

Ein Teil der Hochelfen gierten dann jedoch nach der Arkanen Macht die aus dem Brunnen kam, und wurden verbannt. 
Dies ließen sich diese nich gefallen, und machten mit der Legion gemeinsame Sache, bekamen dadurch noch größere Macht.

...
Jetzt wo ich so nachdenke, muss ich dir Recht geben, aber die Nachelfen zerstörten den Brunnen deßhalb, weil sie die Welt  vor dem drohenden Unheil durch die Brennende Legion bewahren wollten, da sich schon die ersten Heerscharen durch den Brunnen kamen, welcher von den oben genannten abtrünnigen Hochelfen zu einer Art Tor gemacht wurde.

Nun zu Golrik:

Dem deinigen Statement zu den Klassen/ Fraktionen kann ich nur beipflichten.

Ich kenne leider nur eine sehr bekannte von den Schurken, wo jeder Schurke mit LvL 30 ca hinkommt, aber danach nie wieder dorthin muss. und zwar ist das Rabenholdt. 
Das scheint so die übergeordnete Schurkengilde in WoW zu sein, aber leider weiß ich diesbezüglich nichts von den anderen Klassen. Scheinbar stellt Rabenhold die einzige üergeordnete Fraktion in dem Spiel dar. Warum das so ist weiß ich leider nicht. 

Von den Magiern weiß ich nur, dass die Allianz eigentlich Glück hatte die Blutelfen kennen zu lernen, die sie in den magischen Künsten unterwiesen. 
Jeder der da anderer Meinung ist hat die WoW Geschichte nciht gelesen. Der Grund warum die Menschen das die Menschen in die Künsten unterwiesen wurden war der: Dalaran, damals noch unter der uns wohlbekannten Kuppel war in Gefahr, und die Menschen vor allem aus dem damaligen noch vorhandenen Stadtstaat Stromgarde und der Hauptstadt Lordaerons, die heutige Unterstadt, boten ihre Hilfe an, aber nur unter der Vorraussetzung, dass sie in den magischen Künsten unterwiesen werden. Die Blutelfen nahmen sich die begabtesten vor, und brachten ihnen die Arkanen Künste bei, dabei stellten sich die Menschen als gar nicht so unbegabt heraus, und so konnte die drohende Gefahr, ich glaube es war, die zu dem Zeitpunkt schon aufkommende Geißel, zurück geschlagen werden. Aber eien eigene "Magierkaste" gibts nicht wirklich, da jede Fraktion ihr eigenen Erzmagier aufbaute.

Wie es zu den Hexenmeistern kam weiß ich leider nicht, da es nirgendwo ein schriftliches Dokument über ihre Gründung bzw Entstehung gibt.

Was das alles mit den hier erwähnten Nachtelfenmagiern zu tun hat, um doch beim Thema zu bleiben zu tun hat, und nicht allzu weit vom Thema abschweifen, liegt in der Geschichte von WoW.

Und das ist bis hier mein letztes Statement.


----------



## Zangor (2. Dezember 2009)

Was logisch ist oder auch nicht entscheidet ganz allein Blizzard. Die werden sich schon ne schlüssige Geschichte zusammen basteln.


----------



## Raaandy (2. Dezember 2009)

es ist ein Fantasyspiel! Was logisch ist und was nicht entscheiden die Entwickler.
Hinter jeder neuen Rassen-Klassen-Kombo steht eine sehr gute Geschichte.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (2. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> [...]Von den Magiern weiß ich nur, dass die Allianz eigentlich Glück hatte die Blutelfen kennen zu lernen, die sie in den magischen Künsten unterwiesen.
> Jeder der da anderer Meinung ist hat die WoW Geschichte nciht gelesen. Der Grund warum die Menschen das die Menschen in die Künsten unterwiesen wurden war der: Dalaran, damals noch unter der uns wohlbekannten Kuppel war in Gefahr, und die Menschen vor allem aus dem damaligen noch vorhandenen Stadtstaat Stromgarde und der Hauptstadt Lordaerons, die heutige Unterstadt, boten ihre Hilfe an, aber nur unter der Vorraussetzung, dass sie in den magischen Künsten unterwiesen werden. Die Blutelfen nahmen sich die begabtesten vor, und brachten ihnen die Arkanen Künste bei, dabei stellten sich die Menschen als gar nicht so unbegabt heraus, und so konnte die drohende Gefahr, ich glaube es war, die zu dem Zeitpunkt schon aufkommende Geißel, zurück geschlagen werden. Aber eien eigene "Magierkaste" gibts nicht wirklich, da jede Fraktion ihr eigenen Erzmagier aufbaute.[...]


Uiuiui... da sind aber auch ganz schön viele Lore-Fehler drin. Ich versuch das mal zu verbessern...

Die verstossenen Nachtelfen gründeten ja Quel'Thalas im Norden Lordaerons und wurden mit der Zeit zu Hochelfen (nicht Blutelfen! Das ist viel später erst die abgesplitterte Gruppe, die man heute bei der Horde kennt). Unglücklicherweise war dies aber das Gebiet der Amani-Trolle, welche darauf begannen einen erbitterten Krieg gegen die Elfen zu führen.
Aus diesem Grund wandten sich die Elfen an die Menschen, die ihnen im Krieg gegen die Trolle helfen sollten. Schnell bemerkten sie, dass auch Menschen für Magie empfänglich waren und bildeten einige im Gegenzug zur militärischen Hilfe darin aus.
Die drphende Gefahr waren zu jener Zeit also die Trolle... die Geissel war zeitlich gesehen noch weit entfernt.
Und Dalaran selbst wurde erst zu jener Zeit von Menschen- und Hochelf-Magiern gegründet. Und die schützende Kuppel - die man noch vor WotLK kannte - gab es erst nachdem Archimonde (in WC3) Dalaran dem Erdboden gleich machte... auch das kommt erst viiiiel später.

Was Du genau mit der Magierkaste meinst, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Es gibt halt die Kirin Tor - eine eigenständige Magierfraktion, die meines Wissens Menschen, Elfen und Gnome (und Drachen... naja, eher unwissentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in ihren Reihen aufgenommen haben.


----------



## pvenohr (2. Dezember 2009)

Die gibts schon, Transporterfehlfunktion machts möglich *grinst*.

[attachment=9559:WoWScrnS...9_125917.jpg]


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> ABER, Tauren Paladine(und Priester) regen mich im Gegensatz zu den heiligen Gnomen auf.
> Bitte, jemand soll einen Thread auf machen und das Lore-Technisch mir ausführlich erklären, wie das möglich ist, beziehungsweiße wieso das unmöglich ist(wie die Nachtelf Magier, die sich ja als Magier nichtmehr Nachtelfen nennen dürfen).



so, zum 49056347678 mal erklärs ichs nochmal
die tauren paladine sind KEINE paladine im herkömmlichen sinne der menschen. jede rasse hat ihre eigenen paladine,(bis auf menschen und zwerge...da dürften die paladine gleich sein) blutelfen/hochelfen/draenei/menschen & zwerge haben ihre eigenen paladine die sich von den anderen unterscheiden
der tauren paladin ist, wie der mensch paladin ein priester der kämpft oder ein soldat (der so stark ans licht glaubt  und nach seinen regeln handelt) das er das licht wirken kann (so als hinweis: wenn jemand zwar ans licht glaubt aber an sich oder seiner mission scheitert kann er das licht nicht wirken, man muss 110% ans licht glauben um es wirken zu können) so, der verein vom sonnenkult der tauren betet die sonne an, und sobald man etwas hat woran man glaubt und nach seinen regeln handelt erhört einen das licht und man kann es wirken....rein theoretisch gesehen könnte man auch an den heiligen haufen scheiße glauben und das licht würde einen erhören, es geht halt einfach darum das man 110% dran glaubt und nach den regeln der jeweiligen religion handelt! der tauren "paladin" ist einfach ein priester des sonnenkultes der kämpfen kann mit waffen, genau wie der paladin der menschen... was ist daran unlogisch? das licht ist ja nicht nur eine sache von azeroth, sonst könnten die priester/paladine ja das licht gar nicht auf z.b. der scherbenwelt wirken. und das licht ist auch nichts was nur den menschen/allianz gehört
aber untote und (von der dämonenmagie verseuchten) orcs können das licht nicht wirken, weil sie durch böse energien so korrumpiert wurden das, das licht sie als böse und verdorben ansieht und es sie deswegen nicht erhört.
ein mag´har(die unverderbten orcs in nagrand) z.b. könnte das licht wirken da er ein normales wesen ist und "gut" ist
auf der anderen seite gibts da noch den schatten, das gegenstück zum licht. der schatten funktioniert eigentlich genauso wie das licht: man muss 110% dran glauben, man braucht "etwas" was man anbetet, z.b. arthas diener, sie verehren arthas als einen gott und erhalten daher ihre magie, und man muss nach diesen regeln handeln


----------



## Roperi69 (2. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Wie es zu den Hexenmeistern kam weiß ich leider nicht, da es nirgendwo ein schriftliches Dokument über ihre Gründung bzw Entstehung gibt.



Ich empfehle für Details das Buch Aufstieg der Horde aus der WoW Reihe. 

Grobe Zusammenfassung:

Thrall erzählt die Geschichte seines Vaters. Kil'Jaden und Archimonde landen bei Ihrer Suche nach dem Propheten Velen in Terokar wo Draenei und Orks friedlich miteinander leben. 
Die beide haben nix besseres zu tun, als den Schamanismus der Orks zu unterbinden, und sie in der Kunst der Hexenmeister zu unterweisen. Ziel des ganzen ist die Vernichtung der Draenei, allen voran Velen.


----------



## GAJR (2. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Tauen Paladine versteh ich Lore-Technisch überhaupt nicht, nur weil sie die Sonne anbeten und die Nachtelfen den Mond, können sie noch lang keine Paladine werden, nur Priester, aber keine Paladine. Tauren sind ein sehr Naturverbundenes Volk, aber das heilige Licht hat mit der Natur nichts zu tun. Nachtelf Priester sind auch was anderes wie Menschen oder Zwergen Priester, zumindest Lore-Technisch, aber in WoW ist es das selbe.
> [...]
> ABER, Tauren Paladine(und Priester) regen mich im Gegensatz zu den heiligen Gnomen auf.
> Bitte, jemand soll einen Thread auf machen und das Lore-Technisch mir ausführlich erklären, wie das möglich ist, beziehungsweiße wieso das unmöglich ist(wie die Nachtelf Magier, die sich ja als Magier nichtmehr Nachtelfen nennen dürfen).



Erstmal nochmal zu den Nachtelfen-Magiern: Sie dürfen sich Nachtelfen nennen, denn "Nachtelfe" ist nur die Rasse. Die Rasse, die sich vermutlich aus Trollen herausgebildet hat, die sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ansiedelten. Und egal ob Magier oder Druide, es waren schon Nachtelfen, bevor die Magie geächtet wurde und sind es auch weiterhin.

Tauren-Paladine: Erstmal können sie durchaus Paladine sein und nicht nur Priester. Denn ein Paladin ist nicht wirklich was anderes, als ein Priester mit Platte und Kampfwaffe. Selbst die Paladine der Menschen waren zum Großteil (jedenfalls definitiv noch bei ihrer Entstehung nach dem 2. Krieg) Priester, die sich in Platte geworfen haben, um den dämonischen (oder dann auch untoten) Feinden quasi mit Schwert und Licht entgegentreten zu können.
Da sich jetzt der Sonnenkult überhaupt erst wirklich herauskristallisiert, kann es diesen Übergang Priester>Paldin nicht geben. Stattdessen lernen sowohl Krieger, als auch Gelehrte, sich in ihren Sonnenverherung soweit zu vertiefen, dass sie diese Kräfte wirken können.


Was das allgemeine angeht: In WoW herrscht ein Dualismus. Licht und Schatten. Alle "göttlichen" Kräfte - also alle Kräfte, die im Gegensatz zu der (Nether-)Magie durch tiefen und festen Glauben entstehen - haben ihren Ursprung entweder im Licht oder im Schatten. Das können jetzt ganz direkt die Kräfte der Draenei sein oder die des Kultes der vergessenen Schatten, wo man ganz deutlich erkennt, aus welcher Richtung die Kraft kommt. Oder aber auch die Kräfte der Elunepriester, die ebenfalls aus dem Licht kommen, genauso wie die der Schamanen - wie man bei dem Schamanenlehrer in der Exodar erfährt, sind ja auch die Elemente quasi "Teil" des Lichts (wobei der Schamanismus nochmal ein klein wenig außerhalb liegt, da es hierbei auch auf die Kommunikation mit den Elementen ankommt) - oder die Kraft der Trollpriester, die im Grunde aus dem Schatten kommt.
Um diese Kräfte zu wirken benötigt man im Grunde nur eines: Wahrhaften und festen Glauben. Ob man jetzt Licht oder Schatten wirkt, hängt von der Intension ab: Es kommt darauf an, ob man selber überzeugt ist, das Gute/das Böse zu tun. So kann ein sanftmütiger Priester das Licht wirken, aber auch der fanatische Scharlachrote Inquisitor, denn auch der ist der Überzeugung, etwas gutes und lichtgefälliges zu tun. Selbst, wenn das beinhaltet, dass man einen Nicht-Scharlachroten erstmal auf Verdacht hin auf die Streckbank legt und mit heißen Eisenstangen malträtiert, um herauszufinden, ob er nicht vielleicht doch untot ist.

Sie alle - die Priester und Paladine der Menschen, Zwerge, Nachtelfen und jetzt auch Tauren - enthalten ihre Kraft also aus der selben Quelle. Sie unterscheiden sich einzig und allein durch das Medium, also den Glauben.


Man könnte jetzt sagen: Ja, aber die Druiden der Tauren glauben doch auch ganz fest an Mu'sha, den Mond, das Auge der Erdmutter, wieso wirken sie keine Lichtkräfte? Die Antwort darauf ist ganz simpel: Weil sie es nie versucht haben. Sie lernten von den Nachtelfen nur die Naturmagie der Druiden kennen, der hervorgehobene Glaube an Mu'sha entstand mehr als Nebenprodukt, den sie sich einfach allgemein abgeschaut haben. Diese Druiden erhalten die Naturmagie im Grunde durch Ysera, da alle Druiden jedenfalls einmal "schlafen" müssen. Heißt, sie gehen in den Smaragdgrünen Traum über (Yseras Sphäre), um dort einen tiefen Einblick in das Gleichgewicht der Natur zu erlangen, was sie sich dann wieder in der echten Welt zunutze machen können, um die Natur zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Sypher (3. Dezember 2009)

GAJR schrieb:


> Die Rasse, die sich vermutlich aus Trollen herausgebildet hat, die sich am Brunnen der Ewigkeit ansiedelten.



Mag sein, dass die Trolle die *hust* "Vorfahren/pre-Evolution" der Nachtelfen sind.


Aber ich für meinen Teil, als Nachtelf(in) und somit Trollhasser(in) gestehe dieser Geschichte allerdings *KEINEN* Wahrheitsgehalt zu!


Mfg, dat

Shiva


----------



## GAJR (3. Dezember 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die Trolle die *hust* "Vorfahren/pre-Evolution" der Nachtelfen sind.
> 
> 
> Aber ich für meinen Teil, als Nachtelf(in) und somit Trollhasser(in) gestehe dieser Geschichte allerdings *KEINEN* Wahrheitsgehalt zu!
> ...



Es steht dir frei, die Wahrheit nicht zu glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leugnen ist zwecklos. *g*


----------



## Minøtaurus (4. Dezember 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Uiuiui... da sind aber auch ganz schön viele Lore-Fehler drin. Ich versuch das mal zu verbessern...
> 
> Die verstossenen Nachtelfen gründeten ja Quel'Thalas im Norden Lordaerons und wurden mit der Zeit zu Hochelfen (nicht Blutelfen! Das ist viel später erst die abgesplitterte Gruppe, die man heute bei der Horde kennt). Unglücklicherweise war dies aber das Gebiet der Amani-Trolle, welche darauf begannen einen erbitterten Krieg gegen die Elfen zu führen.
> Aus diesem Grund wandten sich die Elfen an die Menschen, die ihnen im Krieg gegen die Trolle helfen sollten. Schnell bemerkten sie, dass auch Menschen für Magie empfänglich waren und bildeten einige im Gegenzug zur militärischen Hilfe darin aus.
> ...



ICh stütze miich rein auf das was ich mich erinnern kann, bezüglich Geschichte von WoW und was ich mich erinnern kann, stand das so in der Geschichte von WoW auf der Seite von WoW, sollte ich mich irren entschuldige ich micht.


Nun zu den Zwergen, hier wurde 3 - 4 Beiträge vorher etwas wegen paladinen erwähnt. Nun stell ich mir aber die Frage, Nein ich bin kein Allanzler, aber ich bin einer der versucht die Dinge zu verstehen. Bezüglich Erdverbundenheit: Welche Wesen ist erdverbundener, als ein Zwerg, der Aufgrund seines Wissenstrangs, die ganze Zeit in der Erde rumbuddelt. Das jetzt nur am Rande hingestellt. 

Ich glaub was hier den größten Zwiespalt bildet ist die Verständniss zwischen den einzelnen Völkern, deren Religion und vor allem deren Herkunft.

Die Trolle sind definitiv NICHT älter als die Nachelfen. Sie entwickelten sich zwar ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit, blieben aber in derUrgeschichte ein mehr oder weniger primitives Volk, jetzt im Vergleich zu den Elfen des Urkontinents. Meiner Meinung nach waren, der Zwiespalt und die Kriege unter den einzelnen Stämme der Trolle, de Grund warum sie sich nicht weiterentwickelten.

Die Geschichte zeigt, dass Zusammenschlüsse von diversen Völkerbündnissen zeigt, dass man durchaus voneinander lernen kann. Die Menschen das Magiertum von den Elfen, die Zwerge das Paladin sein von den Menschen, die Tauren und die Draenei, falls die nichtschon etwas ähnliches vorher hatten, das Schamanenwesen der Orks...

Von daher ist es im nachhinein nur schwer nachzuvollziehen, vor allem für junge Spiele, die die Geschichte nie gelesen hatten warum die Entwickler ihrer Geschichte die sie selbst verfasst haben mehr oder weniger trez bleiben.


----------



## Zentoro (5. Dezember 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> Die Leute die hier schreiben "Nachtelfen hatten früher mal was mit Arcan zu tun" sollten nicht alles nachschwafeln was sie mal gehört haben.
> 
> ...



Käse! Beide entstammen dem gleichen Volk.


----------



## GAJR (5. Dezember 2009)

> Käse! Beide entstammen dem gleichen Volk.



Genaugenommen entstammen nur die Hochelfen. Denn die Nachtelfen waren damals schon Nachtelfen und sind es auch weiterhin geblieben. Die Hochelfen sind also nichts anderes als magisch mutierte Ex-Nachtelfen.

Und ansonsten @ Zentoro: Du hast nicht nur nicht mehr die ganze Geschichte im Kopf. Das, was du im Kopf hast bzgl. der Geschichte ist absoluter Unsinn.


----------



## Nurmengard (5. Dezember 2009)

Tauren können in Cataclysm keine Prister werden, das warn die Gnome hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pudding00 (5. Dezember 2009)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Tauren können in Cataclysm keine Prister werden, das warn die Gnome hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch das Können die auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cataclysm Info


----------



## Selor (5. Dezember 2009)

Also erstens: Die Blutelfen (ehemals Hochelfen[Mitglieder der Allianz])waren früher Nachtelfen die Magie benutzt (Die Hochgeborenen)haben sie haben die kraft aus dem damaligen Weltenbrunnen genutzt der auch zum ausbruch des ersten einfallens der Brennenden Legion mitbenutzt wurde und durch seine Sprengung Kalimdor entzweit hat.Also sind die Nachtelfen schon imstande Arcane oder andere Magie zu nutzen.(alles nachzulesen in der Bücherreie Warcraft Krieg der Ahnen)
Ebenso Nachfahren der Nachtelfen sind die Satyren wo vom damaligen anführer der Brenenden Legion mit einem "Geschenk" für ihre hilfe belohnt wurden.
Und die Naga sind auch Nachfahren der Nachtelfen die sich um ihre Königin Azahara geschart hatten und dan in der explosion des Weltenbrunnen Verschollen sind.
Damit wäre hoffentlich das Thema Nachtelfen mal geklärt wer mehr wissen will solte sich die Bücherreie mal zu gemüte füren.

Zweitens das mit den Tauren is ja auch möglich da diese ja nie Bösartig waren und sich später erst in den Kampf eingemischt haben nachdem Thrall schon entkommen ist.

Mfg Selor


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> [...]Die Trolle sind definitiv NICHT älter als die Nachelfen. Sie entwickelten sich zwar ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit, blieben aber in derUrgeschichte ein mehr oder weniger primitives Volk, jetzt im Vergleich zu den Elfen des Urkontinents. [...]


Ui... harter Tobak... Worauf stützst Du diese These? Denn meines Wissens gibt es selbst von Blizz keine eindeutige Antwort darüber.


----------



## Dexis (11. Dezember 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die Trolle die *hust* "Vorfahren/pre-Evolution" der Nachtelfen sind.
> 
> Aber ich für meinen Teil, als Nachtelf(in) und somit Trollhasser(in) gestehe dieser Geschichte allerdings *KEINEN* Wahrheitsgehalt zu!
> 
> ...


Es gibt zwar nirgends einen Text von Blizzard, der diese Evolutionsreihe definitiv beweist, allerdings gibt es sowohl auf den Geschichtsseiten von Blizz (auch zusammengefasst auf den WoW Wikis) als auch in den vielen Büchern (meines Wissens sind es ja mittlerweile zwölf Stück) so viele Hinweise und Anekdoten darauf, dass es doch sehr wahrscheinlich ist.

Wenn du z.b. mal ein paar Minuten Zeit hast und englische Texte nicht verabscheust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dann lies dir doch mal die Geschichte des Warcraft-Universums auf www.wowwiki.com durch, die meisten Texte und Auszüge sind wie bei anderen Wikis auch entsprechend belegt. Hier einige Auszüge zum Thread-Thema:

- Die Titanen
- Rund um Azeroth
- Trolle und Elfen

MfG


----------



## Xorras (15. Dezember 2009)

Blizz sollte trotz allem aufpassen nicht jeder Rasse jede Klasse zu eröffnen. WTF die Weltraumkühe (wurde hier schon einmal erwähnt glaube ich) sehen zwar verdammt dämlich aus, haben Lore-Technisch aber leider ihren Platz in der Welt von WoW, einen sehr wichtigen sogar, wenn wir mal an Argus denken.

Was das mit den Klassen zu tun hat..?

Ich glaube einfach das Blizz Angst hat, dass manche frischen Spieler vlt aufhören könnten, weil sie nicht DIE Rasse mit DER Klasse spielen können. Oder so etwas ähnliches. Aber bislang ist jede Kombination erklärbar. Und mit der Veränderung der Welt müssen sich auch unsere Helden anpassen. Man könnte heutzutage auch nicht mehr mit einer Streitaxt aufs Schlachtfeld rennen. Die Rassen müssen ihr Wissen und ihre Fertigkeiten vermehren, um irgendwann bereit zu sein, um dem Boss der Legion, Sargeras, irgendwann mal so richtig dahin zu treten, wo es wirklich, wirklich wehtut. 

Seid froh das sich eure Palette vergrößert, dass könnte manch einem im wirklichen Leben auch mal gut tuen.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Dezember 2009)

Xorras schrieb:


> Aber bislang ist jede Kombination erklärbar.



Manche mögen mir jetzt einen vorhalten, von wegen es sei erklärbar.

Aber wie erklärt ihr euch Zwerg-Schamanen?

Ja ok, Zwerg-Schamanen sind durchaus möglich, aber ich denke mehr so an die Wikldhammerzwerge. 
Weil, verbessert mich, aber was hat ein Zwerg, der in einer Stadt names Eisenschmiede heißt, die nun wahrlich nicht für die Natur spricht, mit der Natur zu tun?

Man muss es wirklich nur aus diesem Standpunkt sehen, weil bisauf die Draenei auch kein Alli Volk bisher Shamis hatte. Und das war gut so.
Genauso finde ich den tauren Priester fragwürdig, weil die doch eher den Erdverbundenen Kräften "lauschen" statt das Licht an zubeten.

Dagegen sind Nachelfen Magier eig logisch. Die ehemaligen Hochelfen haben ja die Welt beinahe vernichtet. Die Nachtelfen haben mit ihrer Magie dazu beigetragen dies zu verhindern.


----------



## Scampie (15. Dezember 2009)

GAJR schrieb:


> Genaugenommen entstammen nur die Hochelfen. Denn die Nachtelfen waren damals schon Nachtelfen und sind es auch weiterhin geblieben. Die Hochelfen sind also nichts anderes als magisch mutierte Ex-Nachtelfen..



Die  jetztigen Hochelfen unterscheiden sich nur im Aussehen zu den Nachtelfen. Dies kommt daher, das sie die Lehren von Elune abgelegt haben und auch am Tag (Sonne) aktiv waren. Sie wurden bleicher und haben an Größe verloren. Sie keine magisch mutieren Ex-Nachtelfen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (15. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> [...]Aber wie erklärt ihr euch Zwerg-Schamanen?[...]
> 
> Man muss es wirklich nur aus diesem Standpunkt sehen, weil bisauf die Draenei auch kein Alli Volk bisher Shamis hatte. Und das war gut so.[...]


Tja, aber da gibst Du die Erklärung ja selbst. Zwerg Schamanen werden genauso an den Schamanismus herangeführt wie die Draenei. Die haben es nämlich auch nur von den Orcs "erlernt".


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aber wie erklärt ihr euch Zwerg-Schamanen?



wildhammerclan ( zwegenclan im hinterland)
die haben schamanen und sogar vereinzelte druiden


----------



## Lefrondon (15. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Manche mögen mir jetzt einen vorhalten, von wegen es sei erklärbar.
> 
> Aber wie erklärt ihr euch Zwerg-Schamanen?
> 
> ...



Die Erdverbundeheit ist da, sie buddeln in der Erde, ihre Hauptstadt ist unter der Erde, sie schmieden mit der Kraft des Berges (Lava) und die Wildhämmer haben ja schon ihre Sturmhammer... =)


----------



## Set0 (16. Dezember 2009)

Fast jegliche Form des RPs ist tot... 
Die Leute scheren sich nen scheiß darum, was für ne Logik besteht, sobald sie besteht...

Nun erklärt mir mal, warum ihr euch darüber so aufregt. Den meisten Leuten wird es später eh scheiß egal sein... aber Hauptsache jetzt noch irrgend nen Schwachsinn schreiben!


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> nein....sie können es nur dürfen nicht... jetzt dürfen sie es halt wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und damit haben sie cataclysm beschoren und die welt dem untergang (oder "beinahe") geweiht  -.-  die N8-11en sind schuld an allem!!!


----------



## Eleyanor (16. Dezember 2009)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
Die geschichte um Azeroth ist BLIZZARDS geschichte, es ist ihr gutes RECHT sie zu verändern wie sie lustig sind...

Und was die geschichte angeht: Es gab zu Zeiten des Krieges gegen die Brennende Legion nicht nur die Hochgeborenen, auch die berühmte "Mondgarde" waren erstklassig ausgebildete Magier! Und die waren nicht alle verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die abspaltung der Nachtelfen zum Druidentum kam erst viele Jahre nach dem Krieg der Ahnen, ihr müsst bedenken das Malfurion S. zu der Zeit der erste seiner art war und es dauerte mitsicherheit einige Generationen bis noch mehr Nachtelfen seinen Lehren gefolgt sind.


----------

